# POPSUGAR Must Have July 2013



## sj52000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Not to jump ahead here, but I'm thinking of cancelling because my 6 month membership is over. I used the discount code back around the holidays, so my boxes have been really discounted. I don't think I want to pay full price now...but then I realized July is the 1 year anniversary for PSMH. Do you think they'll do something special? Would you hang in there for that one month or just cancel now? I don't love the box, but the anniversary makes me want to maybe hang in there to see what they do for it.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 5, 2013)

I did the 6 month sub also- I'm hoping to find a promo code that makes it worth it!!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 5, 2013)

I would hang in there, but I've liked most of the boxes! July is also my birthday so I am looking forward to celebrating along with PopSugar!


----------



## Dalisay (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm not going to be overly excited for July's box just in case it's going to be a disappointment. I do like the boxes that's been coming out so far which is the reason I decided to stick around. I'm really hoping for some makeup in July's box! Or some kind of GC for makeup like the accessory GC they've sent out last month.


----------



## SonyaB (Jun 7, 2013)

I am hoping it's going to be fantastic.  My birthday is in July, so this will be a present to myself.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm hoping their 1 year Anniversary box will be awesome. It would be cool to get some picnic or BBQ items, a huge beach towel, a big straw or canvas beach tote, full-size Dr. Jart's or Skin79 BB cream, popsicle molds and nice lipstick or gloss w/SPF.

    So excited for July already!


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm hoping they send out some items inspired by their "hits" from this year. I don't want too much more summer stuff bc July means summer is half over.


----------



## OiiO (Jun 9, 2013)

Subscribing for updates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 9, 2013)

Since we're rounding out year 1- For fun- what everyone's favorite item to date from PS?? It's funny, at first thought, Im thinking the coveted broke down scarf but the item I used the most &amp; I actually just placed a large order for is the gorvino wine glasses- perfect for outdoor/lake living . What's your fav item??


----------



## Dalisay (Jun 9, 2013)

> Since we're rounding out year 1- For fun- what everyone's favorite item to date from PS?? It's funny, at first thought, Im thinking the coveted broke down scarf but the item I used the most &amp; I actually just placed a large order for is the gorvino wine glasses- perfect for outdoor/lake living . What's your fav item??


 The bodum bistro mugs from December  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 9, 2013)

I think my favorite has been the tassel necklace. The thing I've used the most has probably been the mini-mergency kit. I threw it in my purse when I got it and have been glad to have it a few times!


----------



## OiiO (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The bodum bistro mugs from December


 I agree, I've been using them every single day since we got them, and I'm thinking about getting more! They are amazing, and I love that I don't need a coaster for them.

My other favorite would be Revlon lip stain, I wear it a lot, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jun 9, 2013)

I like enough things that my usable value does average out to $35 even though I end up not using anything from some boxes.  January went completely unused, for example, and May is mostly unused at the moment (most of the stuff in there is for the sort of weather most of the country gets in May but that my area doesn't get until mid- to late-June.  There is no reason to wear a sun hat when it's cloudy and rainy).  My month-by-month favorites and most-used (spoilered for space):

July


Favorite:  bag
Most-used:  bag

August


Favorite:  pretzel chips (So good with hummus, and I can get a version at Trader Joe's!  My favorite probably would have been the granola, but one of my kitties ate it before I got a chance!)

Most-used:  bag

September


Favorite:  scarf
Most-used:  bag (I wish it had the colors had been reversed -- pink with gray writing -- to make it easier to find in the bottom of my purse, though)

October


Favorite:  yoga socks
Most-used:  shampoo (my box was one of the last ones sent out, so I received a full-sized bottle, and I'm actually still using it because I rotate between many different shampoos)

Novermber (huh.  I remember *loving* this box, but in retrospect, I haven't really used anything from it)


Favorite:  StyleMint card (I used it for a JewelMint mystery box and then sold some of the items)
Most-used: yoga dvd (gave it away in our office white elephant exchange) 

December


Favorite:  mugs
Most-used:  mugs

January (now that I'm looking at the box contents, I didn't really use much from this one, either)


Favorite:  watch
Most-used:  snack bars

February


Favorite: lip stain
Most-used: lip stain

March


Favorite: tassel necklace
Most-used: tassel necklace

April


Favorite:  perfume (I actually loved the bracelet, but I hate jewelry on my wrists, and my aunt decided she wanted it, so I gave it to her)
Most-used:  perfume

May


Favorite:  hat (I haven't used it yet, but it hasn't been very sunny here, so I haven't really had a reason to use it.  I was actually thinking about buying a foldable hat like this for the summer because sun and I do *not* get along, so I was thrilled to see it in the box last month!)
Most-used:  lip tint (it would be the beautyblender, but I'm still using my old bb and haven't used this one yet)
Looking over the June box,

I'm thinking it's going to be a tie between the wrap and the book for favorite.  Most-used will definitely be the wrap.  Or maybe whatever I get with the gift card.  I wasn't going to get anything, but now I see that they have honeycomb earrings and necklaces (bees and honey are A Thing for my family because my great-grandmother was a beekeeper) as well as hummingbird necklaces (my grandmother *loved* hummingbirds, and when she was dying, she told my aunt that any time we see a hummingbird, it's her coming back to visit us).  
Overall, I think my favorite and most-used were both from September:  The scarf and bag.  I used the scarf all through autumn, although I put it away over the winter because I needed a warmer scarf then.  It's time to dig it out again, though!  And I keep my perfume rollerballs in the bag so they're not all rolling around in my purse, and I use something from that stash just about every workday.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 9, 2013)

I think my favorites are the perfume, thong, necklace, hot chocolate, lip stain, mascara, and the mindy cards (my husband and I kept playing with them and he was making me laugh.)


----------



## flynt (Jun 9, 2013)

It's funny but my favorites and most used have been the bracelet and perfume from the April box.  It was definitely the least impressive box that I received but it ended up being the only box I used every product from (subbed since Jan) and the one I used the most often.  

I took a break from popsugar in June because I was on vacation but I think I'm going to do a 3 month subscription starting in July.  Hopefully they'll release a coupon code soon.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 9, 2013)

You ladies are bringing up some fab items!!   I really forgot about how much awesome stuff that we've gotten over the past year from PS- I really do LOVE them!!


----------



## sunnycherry (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like enough things that my usable value does average out to $35 even though I end up not using anything from some boxes.  January went completely unused, for example, and May is mostly unused at the moment (most of the stuff in there is for the sort of weather most of the country gets in May but that my area doesn't get until mid- to late-June.  There is no reason to wear a sun hat when it's cloudy and rainy).  My month-by-month favorites and most-used (spoilered for space):
> 
> ...


 My sister has the honeycomb earrings from an Anthro purchase. I love them and may have to get my own pair.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 10, 2013)

I signed up just now and July will be my first box. I liked what I saw of May and June, so I hope that July is nice too. I'm not sure how long I'll stick with it, but I thought it would be fun to give it a try.


----------



## beautynewbie (Jun 10, 2013)

June was my first box ( told myself one month as a bday gift to myself). Other than the DVD I was really happy with everything. Debating if I should stay for July!? It might be a great one because of the anniversary!


----------



## lyndieonline (Jun 11, 2013)

It's a sad day. I have canceled my PopSugar. :-( Although I LOVE everything in our boxes, I'm finding that most items aren't being used and are just sitting in my closet so I'm saying goodbye for now. I hope the anniversary box is awesome for all of y'all getting July's box. I'm sure I'll be jealous but my bank account will appreciate the extra $37 next month. LOL I'm also going back to one Birchbox account too so I'll be down to BB, Ipsy and Goodies (which I'm giving just a couple more months). All good things must end. ;-)


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jun 11, 2013)

Faves so far have been Kai perfume oil, Bodrum Bistro mugs, mascara, hat, tassel necklace, lip stain,  snack bars,  chips from May box, wrap/scarf, and newest book.


----------



## SammieHammie (Jun 11, 2013)

I have a question. If I re-subscribe right now will I get June's box or will it start in July?

I really want July's box because I want it as a birthday gift to myself. Not that June's box doesn't look fab, I just don't want to pay for both months.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 11, 2013)

When I subscribed yesterday it said it was the July box:

Quote: Your first Must Have box will ship in the beginning of July and arrive 5-10 business days after it ships.


----------



## SammieHammie (Jun 11, 2013)

Thank you! I just placed my order and was able to use the REFER5 code!!! Now I have even more reasons to look forward to next month


----------



## danacampbell22 (Jun 11, 2013)

I got my first box in March! I loved the March box, The April box was VERY disappointing, I enjoyed May - because of the beauty blender and the pacifica other than that... I have those cards and hat on my trade list. I have not received June, but I am hoping it is AMAZING! and I hope July is a bunch of summer stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Jun 12, 2013)

Favorite items: beauty blender, Buxom mascara, Perks of Being a Wallflower movie tickets, Corkatoo, gummy bears, hanky panky, Red Flower candle. There are SO many things I've loved though. It's definitely my favorite subscription to date. I LOVE that it's such a diverse mix of items, and the value is usually amazing. It's the perfect gift to myself every month.


----------



## mrskatemarie (Jun 12, 2013)

My first box was the April box. My favorites have been the Shashi bracelet, the Pacifica lip tint, the hat and this month's scarf. I just subbed for another 3 months, can't wait to see what July brings!!


----------



## RDolph (Jun 12, 2013)

I've subscribed since August, and my favorite things have been the Hanky Panky's, the Bodum Mugs, the Baggu Bag, the June Hat, and the Gorjana Bracelet. I've loved a lot of the stuff, but after July, it's gone. I am going to continue to put aside the $35/month, and I will use that extra $420/year for one big thing I REALLY want that is 100% my style.


----------



## kctea (Jun 12, 2013)

Been subbed for a few months. Excited to see the one year anniversary!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 13, 2013)

Ooh July.  My b-day is late June but I stretch it out into July. 

Oddly my most used item is the nugget bracelet from April that everyone hated or had problems with, the makeup items always get a lot of use too (lip balms, mascara etc.).


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jun 13, 2013)

I was really impressed with my first box last month - everything will be used!

However, as much as I'd like to stay for their anniversary box, $37 is still a lot to me for a subscription box. Another 50% off code would be awesome


----------



## farrah3 (Jun 14, 2013)

Maybe I'm one of the few, but I wish PopSugar had 2 boxes a month.  I would subscribe to 2 boxes in a heartbeat.  After my box is delivered I spend the next of the month waiting for the next one to arrive.  Such a long wait.  I get Seasonsbox, but it has been making me nervous lately.  Any other lifestyle boxes you love that I should try?


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm a big fan of Yuzen, but they are now quarterly so that doesn't really help!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 14, 2013)

I've loved nearly all of my PS boxes and have found a use for pretty much everything. And what I can't use or don't want, usually sells on ebay or trades easy enough. That being said, I think I will cancel after July as well. I'm in box overload and feeling like I should cut back.  I'm sure I'll continue to stalk the threads and drool all over everyone else's stuff, lol.


----------



## catipa (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've loved nearly all of my PS boxes and have found a use for pretty much everything. And what I can't use or don't want, usually sells on ebay or trades easy enough. That being said, I think I will cancel after July as well. I'm in box overload and feeling like I should cut back.  I'm sure I'll continue to stalk the threads and drool all over everyone else's stuff, lol.


I feel the same way, I love this box sub but just feel the need to cut back.


----------



## StefanieH30 (Jun 16, 2013)

I loved the peppermint sticks and the Pacifica lip balm. I also find the garmento bag very useful.


----------



## MaiteS (Jun 16, 2013)

updates!


----------



## AmandaMaven (Jun 16, 2013)

My first box was in April and so far, besides the foods boxes I sub to, I always find myself using everything in the PS boxes except for the Mindy cards and the garmento bag. July is also my birthday month, so I already have high hopes! I really hope a good coupon code shows up so I can do a longer sub. This is my favorite subscription box I've tried hands down. I can't wait to see what they have for July!!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 17, 2013)

My first box was in June and I loved everything, especially the popcorn and the scarf. I'm going to keep it for July and then I'll decide if I want to keep it or not. It's more so the price then the items that are making me question it because $35 is quite pricey for a box.


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 17, 2013)

I couldn't help myself...I signed up for July's box.

I was super sad that I missed out on the June box. 

I hope its a good one like this months.


----------



## Christina Chow (Jun 17, 2013)

I've been subscribed since the beginning and just signed up for another 3 months. The last few months have been great. Hopefully they'll keep up the momentum.


----------



## nancy771 (Jun 17, 2013)

Subbing


----------



## beautynewbie (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm ready for July box now!!


----------



## JessP (Jun 18, 2013)

Woohoo! Bring on the July box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emmzk25 (Jun 18, 2013)

I would love another actual piece of jewelry. Or some sunscreen. I really liked the heather belle necklace and it's something I would have never bought for myself or even thought to get, but I love it


----------



## pghmom1292 (Jun 18, 2013)

I totally agree on actually getting a piece of jewlery. These "gift cards" or whatever they're called are BS. My Gorjana&amp;Griffin one wouldn't even work and I didn't even use the charm and chain one because everything is so pricey. If you're going to send out a coupon/gift card like that and count it as one of the items in the box at least have it be enough to cover a piece of jewlery. I already pay for PS and then they want me to use that card and dish out more money. No thanks, I'll just toss it because I already spend enough a month on subs.

Rant over. Sorry, I just had to express my frustration since I was actually going to use the GG card and get a necklace that was under $25 and then it wouldn't work! UGH


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 18, 2013)

I like a mix of gift cards and actual items and I think they've done a good job mixing it up. I do however, worry about how easy it might be to "steal" other people's codes. The gift codes that they sent on both charm and Chain and Gorjana were pretty short. So if someone used their's and wanted to buy something else, what is stopping them from manipulating a few numbers until they find one that works? This happened last year during Sephora's Friend and family sale. That's also why I hate getting mine so long after everyone else's. If you use it right away, you have a better chance of getting to use it.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm ok with gift cards as long as they include an item with them. Like this month getting the scarf and the card is totally ok with me! I may never use the gift card, but it's nice to know that it technically doesn't count as a part of the box.


----------



## smartinoff (Jun 18, 2013)

I absolutely love this subscription! Even though $35 might as well be $300 some months, I go for it lol Even the husband thinks of this box as a good value for the money. Tonight I was playing with my G&amp;G scarf and I told him what the retail was on it and he asked if that's what I paid for the box. When I told him the value of all the other contents and that it was only $35, I almost glimpsed approval in his eyes lol. My favorite things I have ever gotten are the plastic wine glasses (8/2012), bodum coffee mugs (i had one arrive broken, they sent a replacement so I have 3!), the Kai oil from April, beauty blender/hat/drink mixes from May and I love everything from this months box. I even tried to kill myself doing that workout video today lmao They keep getting better, which is more than I can say for some other subs. Ipsy's brand selection has continually gone down. This sub is the only one that never fails to impress me! That being said, I'm actually going to try and be spoiler free for July....we'll see if that happens lol


----------



## nycgirl562 (Jun 19, 2013)

hi everyone! i'm new to the subscription box world and was excited to finally pull the trigger and order the popsugar must have box. unfortunately, i just got an email saying my first box will ship in August...I was hoping to get my first box next month (July) 




 Did anyone else have this problem?


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 19, 2013)

> hi everyone! i'm new to the subscription box world and was excited to finally pull the trigger and order the popsugar must have box. unfortunately, i just got an email saying my first box will ship in August...I was hoping to get my first box next month (July)Â
> 
> 
> 
> Â Did anyone else have this problem?


 When did you place your order?


----------



## nycgirl562 (Jun 19, 2013)

This morning. I emailed them about a week ago asking if I could sign up to receive July and they said to wait because they were still shipping June. I'm really bummed because I won't even be in town in August which is why I was hoping I'd get the July box...


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nycgirl562* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This morning. I emailed them about a week ago asking if I could sign up to receive July and they said to wait because they were still shipping June. I'm really bummed because I won't even be in town in August which is why I was hoping I'd get the July box...


Wow I can't believe the July boxes sold out already! I'm sorry.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 19, 2013)

> Wow I can't believe the July boxes sold out already! I'm sorry.


 I can. Between the wrap in this month's box and the fact that July is their anniversary, I think there is extra heightened interest this time around. The same thing happened after September's box.


----------



## nycgirl562 (Jun 19, 2013)

I am really bummed about this, especially because I asked them specifically when to put in an order if I wanted July. Getting a box in August is of no use to me if I am not here to enjoy it. I've asked them to push my 1st box back to September, hopefully they will agree to do that.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm really hoping for a huge, fantastic box for the July Anniversary


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 19, 2013)

> This morning. I emailed them about a week ago asking if I could sign up to receive July and they said to wait because they were still shipping June. I'm really bummed because I won't even be in town in August which is why I was hoping I'd get the July box... Â


 So sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I bought mine on the 16th, but debated for it because I was waiting to see if they got a coupon but I went ahead and ordered because it is their anniversary box. Hopefully they can ship it out in September. Did you ask if there was any way to get the July box?


----------



## LindseyJ (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really hoping for a huge, fantastic box for the July Anniversary


 Me, too! I'm kind of hoping that the reason they're sold out already is because the box is so awesome that they could only make a few? Haha! I've got no guesses at all as to what might be in it; I never do. I just hope its good!


----------



## Shannon28 (Jun 19, 2013)

I missed the cutoff for the July box too. Bummed, but I should have known they'd sell out quickly. If I'm remembering correctly, the last few months they've sold out, eventually they have added more and emailed with the option to get the current month. I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 19, 2013)

I think when some people have signed up in the past they've been told their first box would be further out than expected, then they send an email saying that a current box has opened, would you like to get that one? It didn't happen with me, but I have seen people post about it. Watch your email!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 19, 2013)

They don't bill the existing subscribers for another couple of weeks, so there may very well be slots opening up before these ship.


----------



## Dalisay (Jun 19, 2013)

really hoping this is a great box with a lot of new people signing up. How else are they going to get them to stick around  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 19, 2013)

Do they bill on the first? June was my first month, so I just want to make sure I have the money on my card.


----------



## nycgirl562 (Jun 19, 2013)

PS has told me they "cannot alter my start date" and have to ship me an August box. Ordering too late for July I can live with, but why can't they just push it back a month when I explained my situation?? Their solution is that I have the box shipped to a friend or family member. Horrible customer service. August will be my first and last time using this company.


----------



## sparklegirl (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nycgirl562* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> PS has told me they "cannot alter my start date" and have to ship me an August box. Ordering too late for July I can live with, but why can't they just push it back a month when I explained my situation?? Their solution is that I have the box shipped to a friend or family member. Horrible customer service. August will be my first and last time using this company.


 When I initially signed up at the end of February, they said it would start with the April box. A week or two after that, they emailed saying I would actually get the March box. So there's still hope!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I initially signed up at the end of February, they said it would start with the April box. A week or two after that, they emailed saying I would actually get the March box. So there's still hope!


I signed up in late September and got the October box, I think a little patience might be required here.

They may or may not have any control over what box you start with, it will probably depend on the flux of new subscribers/canceled subscriptions which might vary day to day.  Many subscription boxes put new subscribers on wait lists, sometimes they could be one to two months or more before you get a box. 

I wouldn't be so quick to call their customer service horrible if they are communicating with you, just because you are not getting the answer you want. 

If it were me and I had a specific time frame in which I wanted a box I probably would have waited to sign up instead of hoping a company would work with my special request after the fact.  But that's just me. I understand people are excited to get a box and look forward to it happening quickly.

You might be surprised, they might be able to get you a July box, but I bet they may not know until they get closer to shipping in the beginning of July.


----------



## mrskatemarie (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nycgirl562* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> PS has told me they "cannot alter my start date" and have to ship me an August box. Ordering too late for July I can live with, but why can't they just push it back a month when I explained my situation?? Their solution is that I have the box shipped to a friend or family member. Horrible customer service. August will be my first and last time using this company.


 On the sign up/order page it specifically says which box you'll be getting first. I'm sorry you're not getting the month you wanted, but I'm not sure it's PopSugar's fault if you didn't read what you were signing up for.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jun 20, 2013)

After I saw the scarf in June's box, I had to give in. I gifted myself July's box... Part of me hopes it's incredibly awesome, while another small part of me is so scared that if it's awesome, I won't be able to say no to getting August's box! Eeek!!


----------



## msladyday (Jun 20, 2013)

I just signed up and my first box will be in August...


----------



## emmzk25 (Jun 21, 2013)

I absolutely loved the scarf from the June box. I wore it to work the othe day with a white blouse and grey skirt so the color pop stood out- so many compliments!


----------



## wldflowur13 (Jun 22, 2013)

How can you find out which box you'll receive when you sign up? I've searched and can't find that info anywhere. I was going to sign up last week but decided to wait because I didn't want to risk getting a 2nd June box (I wanted to get the July box). Bummed to see now that people that signed up are now getting the August box and not the July box.


----------



## Glossygirl (Jun 22, 2013)

> How can you find out which box you'll receive when you sign up? I've searched and can't find that info anywhere. I was going to sign up last week but decided to wait because I didn't want to risk getting a 2nd June box (I wanted to get the July box). Bummed to see now that people that signed up are now getting the August box and not the July box.[/quote On the section where you sign up next to tne choose your subscription, it tells you which month your subscription is starting. As of now, it is the August box. There is also a box to check if you want to be put on the wait list for an earlier box if it becomes available.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Jun 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Glossygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How can you find out which box you'll receive when you sign up? I've searched and can't find that info anywhere. I was going to sign up last week but decided to wait because I didn't want to risk getting a 2nd June box (I wanted to get the July box). Bummed to see now that people that signed up are now getting the August box and not the July box.[/quote
> ...


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jun 23, 2013)

On the theme of my favorite items, suprisingly, once I got the plus version, my wrap has been one of my biggest go-to items. I don't have a robe, and while I don't wear it out of the bathroom, I quite frequently find myself throwing it on for those quick lazy mornings when I'm up but don't want to be fully functional yet.  (Am I the only one? maybeh).  It's just my boyfriend and I in the house, and he'd prefer I wandered around without anything hahah so this is a happy compromise. (I've been subbed since Feb).

Otherwise, I wear the string bracelet quite a bit and I'm totally going to stock up on Quinoa choco when I have a chance


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 23, 2013)

I was hoping if I reopened my canceled account it would give me a July box.  Nope. Darn.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 24, 2013)

I joined! Eep! So excited


----------



## easteregg (Jun 24, 2013)

Not a scarf person but did it with a white shirt &amp; jeans on Fri &amp; everyone loved it!  Good to venture outside my comfort zone.  That's why I like PS.


----------



## emmzk25 (Jun 25, 2013)

> I joined! Eep! So excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 PS is my favorite by far. And you actually get your box in the beginning of the month ;-)


----------



## Jo Cres (Jun 25, 2013)

I LOVED june box! the book was on my to read list so im happy with that. plus the scarf was totally cute. when I get back into the office I can see wearing it with jeans and a white tee. I cant wait to see what july brings. does anyone know any good baby box subs? im curious to see whats out there.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 25, 2013)

For baby boxes I have citrus lane and bluum. Liking bluum more right now bc they seem like better value.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 25, 2013)

Like my bluum box this month included $26 Shea terra rose face cream on top of other items (smoothie packet, toy wipes, wraparound sunglasses, baby development book for adults, puppet, and children's book.) for $25.


----------



## Kaylay (Jun 26, 2013)

anyone know what day were charged?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 26, 2013)

July - in the actual month


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 26, 2013)

One month on the 8th...another on the 9th.


----------



## wifeandmom (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm really looking forward to what July brings! I started PS in April and have loved every box! Any items that I'm not super crazy about go in my Christmas pile. Between my 4 subs (Birchbox, Ipsy, PS, and Lip Factory) and the Julep warehouse sale, I have almost all my Christmas shopping knocked out already!


----------



## Jo Cres (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Like my bluum box this month included $26 Shea terra rose face cream on top of other items (smoothie packet, toy wipes, wraparound sunglasses, baby development book for adults, puppet, and children's book.) for $25.


 thanks! I will look into that one!


----------



## Anselee (Jun 29, 2013)

I signed up on 7/15/13 and also signed up for the wait list and will be getting July as my first box.  Since I live on the East Coast I will have to depend on you West Coast lovelies to tell when I will be getting in my July box. I can't wait!


----------



## flynt (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Anselee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up on 7/15/13 and also signed up for the wait list and will be getting July as my first box.  Since I live on the East Coast I will have to depend on you West Coast lovelies to tell when I will be getting in my July box. I can't wait!


 This gives me hope that I'll get a July box too since I'm still on the waitlist.  I was only hoping to skip the month while I was on vacation but I wasn't expecting them to sell out so quickly.  Maybe some nice people will volunteer to cancel their sub so I have a better chance lol.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 29, 2013)

> I signed up on 7/15/13 and also signed up for the wait list and will be getting July as my first box.Â  Since I live on the East Coast I will have to depend on you West Coast lovelies to tell when I will be getting in my July box. I can't wait!


 Actually, East Coasters tend to get their boxes before a lot of the Westies' boxes are even shipped.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 29, 2013)

When do they normally start charging? This is my first actual month, since last month they charged me right away when I signed up.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 30, 2013)

It's usually within the first week of the month- we've lately seen spoilers in the mid 2nd week of the month


----------



## nancy771 (Jun 30, 2013)

They charge around the 1st.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jun 30, 2013)

Personally I'd love to see some sunglasses in this box, something summery that carries over into the rest of the year. I know they did sunglasses in the Luxury Box so it probably won't happen. I've been subbed since November and my favorites have been the Buxom mascara, Beauty Blender, Sashi bracelet, thong/wrap once I got the proper sizes, and the Juice Beauty moisturizer from last month. Looking forward to whatever this month will bring.


----------



## gejag (Jul 1, 2013)

Happy July!  I have not been charged for my July box yet, has anyone?   Very excited about this month; it's going to be _great,_ I know it!


----------



## annifer (Jul 1, 2013)

> Happy July! Â I have not been charged for my July box yet, has anyone? Â  Very excited about this month; it's going to be _great,_ I know it!
> I haven't been charged yet either. I'm really excited too!!


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 1, 2013)

After seeing June's box (which I am bummed to have missed), I caved and signed up for July. I am really looking forward to seeing what I get in this box...especially having found out that July will be an anniversary box. Nooice. Anyhoo...when do these boxes typically ship out?

(I haven't been charged yet either but I know I made the cut for the July box before it sold out




)


----------



## Kyleyz (Jul 1, 2013)

I want more entertaining items this month!


----------



## Kaylay (Jul 1, 2013)

I got charged today


----------



## junkiejk (Jul 1, 2013)

Charged here as well.  I have never been so excited to see my credit card balance rise!



  Now let the FedEx stalking begin...Ladies, please will me the strength to stay spoiler free this month.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 1, 2013)

No charge for me...but, I didn't expect it yet. I tried to change my credit card number since the one on file has been cancelled due to compromise. However, when I tried to add my new number, I think I ordered another sub. I hope I don't end up missing out on July. My profile now shows two sub numbers with one starting in August. I've sent them an email. Sigh...


----------



## tivoli92 (Jul 1, 2013)

hi everyone. so I was charged today, which is great because I'm hoping the 1 yr anniversary box will be great. However, due to some constrictions in my budget, I think I need to cancel after this one. If I cancel now, I'll still receive the July box, right?


----------



## tinata (Jul 1, 2013)

My fiancÃ© got the 3 month gift for me &amp; I have received the April, May, and June Box. Thought I wasn't going to get the July box, but now they sent me this final email, that this July is my final box? Anyone ever had this email &amp; received the 4th box for free?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 1, 2013)

Mine was charged when I first signed up (mid June) for the July box




So when do they normally ship, because I am SOOOO excited!! Eep!


----------



## tinata (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi tivoli92! If Popsugar already charged you this month, you should receive the July box, the next payment is August 1 so any time before that date. I would just cancel when you receive your July box just to be sure. Although, they say August is suppose to be amazing...


----------



## tinata (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi cheshirecookie! I received my April box on the 3rd &amp; June box was the 7th. So soon... I read from other blogs when they first started, some people weren't receiving their box close to the end of month, but have improved, and it really depends where you live. They ship from two places that I know of NY &amp; CA.


----------



## MelissaB (Jul 2, 2013)

I can't wait for spoilers!!! Last month was my favorite box. I will be happy if this box is half as good.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 2, 2013)

I really hope I can go spoiler free. This is probably my favorite box so it would be awesome if I could do it!


----------



## KayEss (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hope I can go spoiler free. This is probably my favorite box so it would be awesome if I could do it!


 PopSugar boxes are so much fun to open spoiler free since they're always such a diverse mix! You're bound to be totally surprised, unlike simple makeup or food subs. But since it's my favorite too I can almost never hold off...

I used to be so resolute about not looking at spoilers...and then I would look and feel super guilty about it. Like a food addict eating an entire pan of brownies or something, haha. I don't feel as bad about it because I've realized it's a good way to get excited for the box and come up with alternative uses/people to gift it to. Plus, if there are variations, I don't _really_ know what I'm getting. No reason to make myself feel guilty for something that's supposed to be fun, after all! Usually I have so much self control, though, so it's kind of funny to me.

Maybe I'll try to go spoiler free this month too. My favorite compromise is to ask a friend to look at spoilers for me and give me little hints. And they can usually get some idea of how much I'll like a box. It's better too now that PopSugar has it's own group now since I don't catch glimpses of spoilers in the preview box. Now I have no excuses!


----------



## emmzk25 (Jul 2, 2013)

> Mine was charged when I first signed up (mid June) for the July box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So when do they normally ship, because I am SOOOO excited!! Eep!


 You can look by reference number on FedEx - it's your subscription number. They usually arrive the second week of the month


----------



## gejag (Jul 2, 2013)

I am _processing _today! ...once status changes to _shipped_ I have historically had the box within the week.   Let the spoiler watch begin :~)


----------



## catipa (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gejag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am _processing _today! ...once status changes to _shipped_ I have historically had the box within the week.   Let the spoiler watch begin :~)


I am processing too!


----------



## SubMom13 (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *catipa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am processing too!


 I am processing as well today, so excited! Last month my box shipped on the 5th and I received it a week later! So hoping I get mine next week, so I can go spoiler free again.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 2, 2013)

Charged and Processing Woot!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 2, 2013)

This is my first popsugar box, and I'm going to try to go spoiler free, even though I love reading spoilers for my other subs. The difference is that other spoilers are teased out one by one, but popsugar spoilers would just be viewing someone's whole box after they've received it, probably only a few days before my own box would come. At that point I may as well wait and be surprised. 

At least, that's my theory now, while there are no spoilers to tempt me!


----------



## moxie19 (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally agree on actually getting a piece of jewlery. These "gift cards" or whatever they're called are BS. My Gorjana&amp;Griffin one wouldn't even work and I didn't even use the charm and chain one because everything is so pricey. If you're going to send out a coupon/gift card like that and count it as one of the items in the box at least have it be enough to cover a piece of jewlery. I already pay for PS and then they want me to use that card and dish out more money. No thanks, I'll just toss it because I already spend enough a month on subs.
> 
> Rant over. Sorry, I just had to express my frustration since I was actually going to use the GG card and get a necklace that was under $25 and then it wouldn't work! UGH


 I didn't use charm and chain so I gave it to a friend. For gorjana I waited and got free shipping. If you like I have a code that you can use that I got with my order. You weren't able to use the GC on any sale items or combine offers which is why your card might not have worked. I was REALLY pissed and emailed them about not being able to use the "1st time purchase" 20% discount on what I got. They still didn't let me. Also it seems like they jack up their prices when they have a sale. I ended up getting a bracelet and paid only $5. It is ok. They should really let you use it on sale items. So stupid.


----------



## prisfowl (Jul 2, 2013)

This is my first month. I live in Tennessee. Mine has been charged &amp; is processing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 2, 2013)

> You can look by reference number on FedEx - it's your subscription number. They usually arrive the second week of the month


 Would that be in an email? I haven't received one yet, I only saw the charge on my bank account a few weeks ago when I signed up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kyleyz (Jul 2, 2013)

Tracking by reference revealed...

2.1 pound box...seems about average for PS

shipping from NY to MI


----------



## SubMom13 (Jul 2, 2013)

My box is showing up on FedEx already at 2.1 lbs and will ship out today! That was faster than last months, so exciting!


----------



## SubMom13 (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyleyz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tracking by reference revealed...
> 
> ...


----------



## LindseyJ (Jul 2, 2013)

I always get so excited about my Popsugar Box!! I was charged yesterday, but can't track it yet. I really hope this is going to be a good box. The last few have been awesome!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Would that be in an email? I haven't received one yet, I only saw the charge on my bank account a few weeks ago when I signed up


 It's your subscription number on your account page.


----------



## prisfowl (Jul 2, 2013)

My box is 2.1 lbs shipping via FedEx SmartPost from NY to TN. It ships today! WooT!!


----------



## OiiO (Jul 2, 2013)

Yay for early boxes!

2.1 lbs here as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 2, 2013)

> It's your subscription number on your account page.


Aha! Thank you very much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's your subscription number on your account page.


 I was wondering how people were able to track their package...was starting to get concerned that I wasn't going to get July's box (my first)...but it's on it's way! Yay and thank you!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 2, 2013)

Mine just says processing, sadness! lol


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 2, 2013)

Mine too.  But I think I am closer to the mail distribution center so it makes sense.  Less time to travel.  I usually get it a few days after the first one arrives.  And definitely going spoiler free.


----------



## gototallycrazy (Jul 2, 2013)

> Mine just says processing, sadness! lol


 Mine too.. stalking mine before it even ships, lol!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gototallycrazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine too.. stalking mine before it even ships, lol!


We'll just stare at it till it changes LOL


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 3, 2013)

Mine also weighs 2.1 pounds and it is in New Jersey!  Since it already shipped might as well go spoiler free.


----------



## LindseyJ (Jul 3, 2013)

My tracking is showing up by reference, but it is still just saying the information was sent to them so its got a long way to go to get to Oklahoma.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    I can't wait for spoilers!


----------



## arp2489 (Jul 3, 2013)

Ugh - mine's still "Processing"...although, in the past, processing means it's already shipped (I live in NY, so mine usually ships &amp; arrives quickly). I just can't wait -- hope I can stay spoiler free (what a joke, I'm going to be stalking this thread until someone posts the contents)


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 3, 2013)

Mine was sent to FedEx yesterday at 3pm. With the Holiday tomorrow that means it probably won't move until Friday at the earliest but probably Monday, which puts me getting my box around the 16th or 17th. Boo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was wondering how people were able to track their package...was starting to get concerned that I wasn't going to get July's box (my first)...but it's on it's way! Yay and thank you!


 I think who ever starts the thread next month (if it's not already started) should post a how to track by reference, it's asked every month since a lot of new subscribers sign up and join MUT each month.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *arp2489* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh - mine's still "Processing"...although, in the past, processing means it's already shipped (I live in NY, so mine usually ships &amp; arrives quickly). I just can't wait -- hope I can stay spoiler free (what a joke, I'm going to be stalking this thread until someone posts the contents)


 Mine is still processing too...and my card hasn't been charged. I had to change my CC# so I hope that this doesn't mean that I don't end up with a July box.


----------



## PinkShanyn (Jul 3, 2013)

Whoop!  Mine shipped from NY and It's already in PA. (2.1 lbs - like everyone else's) I live in Columbus, OH so I'm hoping it'll be fast.   

Update:  Judging by my tracking from last month... I should have my box by early next week.  (at the latest) 

That's super duper fast this month.  They're ON it.   &lt;3   

Now... I'm off this thread... my goal is to stay SPOILER FREE!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yeeeeahhhhh right!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 3, 2013)

Ugh! I wish mine would ship from New York. I'm in Arkansas, so I'm kinda in the middle but when I get smart post stuff from anywhere on the east half of the country it gets here SO much faster. I'm talking 3-4 days compared to the 8-10 it takes for my PopSugar box.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 3, 2013)

My box is showing up when tracking by reference, same weight 2.1 lbs.  I estimate it will arrive next Thursday.


----------



## KayEss (Jul 3, 2013)

I have a fear that PS will try to send tanning products at some point. August would be a little late for that, so I'm crossing my fingers that we get nothing tanning related in this one. Then I'll feel sort of safe.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have a fear that PS will try to send tanning products at some point. August would be a little late for that, so I'm crossing my fingers that we get nothing tanning related in this one. Then I'll feel sort of safe.


 I dont mind sunscreen, but I'll be upset if we get self tanners  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have a fear that PS will try to send tanning products at some point. August would be a little late for that, so I'm crossing my fingers that we get nothing tanning related in this one. Then I'll feel sort of safe.





> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dont mind sunscreen, but I'll be upset if we get self tanners  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


OH HEAVENS NO.....PLEASE no self tanners! ::dramatic furl::


----------



## bmolhoek (Jul 3, 2013)

Mines coming up at 2.1 pounds as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. It took 7 days to get to Michigan from California last month but its shipping out of New York this time so I guess we'll see if that's any faster.


----------



## Christina Chow (Jul 3, 2013)

Mine hasnt shipped yet, but tracking info went in yesterday evening. I'm excited!


----------



## sunnycherry (Jul 3, 2013)

Mines shipped! It doesn't give me an eta right now but I'm thinking Saturday or definitely Monday. Hopefully I can go spoiler free this month.


----------



## hedyspaghetti (Jul 3, 2013)

mine is only processing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 4, 2013)

It might have shipped if you check the reference number (use your popsugar account number and go to fedex &gt;&gt; track by reference &gt;&gt; enter your account in reference &gt;&gt; today's date &gt;&gt;  United states &gt;&gt; your zip).  Mine shows shipped that way, but only processing via PopSugar. Good luck!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It might have shipped if you check the reference number (use your popsugar account number and go to fedex &gt;&gt; track by reference &gt;&gt; enter your account in reference &gt;&gt; today's date &gt;&gt;  United states &gt;&gt; your zip).  Mine shows shipped that way, but only processing via PopSugar. Good luck!


I feel so blind, the only number I can find on my account is a six digit number and nothing is coming up when I put in that plus all the other info that you suggested...so does this mean I'm looking at the wrong number (but that's the only one I can find) or does it mean it hasn't shipped?


----------



## OiiO (Jul 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I feel so blind, the only number I can find on my account is a six digit number and nothing is coming up when I put in that plus all the other info that you suggested...so does this mean I'm looking at the wrong number (but that's the only one I can find) or does it mean it hasn't shipped?


 That just means that your box hasn't shipped yet, assuming you're entering the information in the correct place.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 4, 2013)

> I feel so blind, the only number I can find on my account is a six digit number and nothing is coming up when I put in that plus all the other info that you suggested...so does this mean I'm looking at the wrong number (but that's the only one I can find) or does it mean it hasn't shipped?


 I Feel like you aren't looking in the right place on the FedEx site. I say this because it took me a minute to figure it out too. You cannot put tthe subscription number in the tracking box... you have to look for the "search by reference number" box...


----------



## emmzk25 (Jul 4, 2013)

> I feel so blind, the only number I can find on my account is a six digit number and nothing is coming up when I put in that plus all the other info that you suggested...so does this mean I'm looking at the wrong number (but that's the only one I can find) or does it mean it hasn't shipped?


 Mine isn't showing up yet either. I've checked before so I know I'm doing it right.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I Feel like you aren't looking in the right place on the FedEx site. I say this because it took me a minute to figure it out too. You cannot put tthe subscription number in the tracking box... you have to look for the "search by reference number" box...


Yeah, I clicked on that part...it had two entries...reference number and account number. I tried one, the other, both lol as well as entering in today's date and zip code


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 4, 2013)

yeah, it probably hasn't shipped then yet.  Thought it was worth offering letting people know how to search like that anyways  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah, it probably hasn't shipped then yet.  Thought it was worth offering letting people know how to search like that anyways  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


No worries! Thank you very much!


----------



## Mamasteph2009 (Jul 4, 2013)

This is my first PopSugar box and I appreciate you sharing how to check the tracking! It worked for me! Thanks!


----------



## jenalessi (Jul 4, 2013)

Mine is in Sacramento!!!!


----------



## jenalessi (Jul 4, 2013)

Here is the track by reference link. https://www.fedex.com/fedextrack/?cntry_code=us&amp;tab=2


----------



## gototallycrazy (Jul 4, 2013)

If I track by reference on my phone, it says 'not found' but if I do it from my computer, it shows the info has been sent. Weird... Just throwing that out there for those having difficulty tracking by reference though.


----------



## Anselee (Jul 4, 2013)

Mine still says processing (sigh) this will be my first box and it only has to go from NY to Massachusetts.

(twiddling my

thumbs)


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 4, 2013)

Put the tracking in again and this time it worked! Yay! It just left California today!

Thank you again everyone for the help with tracking!


----------



## StellaSunshine (Jul 4, 2013)

Mine is still "processing" as well.  Crossing my fingers for a great box this month.  Popsugar needs to super wow me to keep me in for August.  I have been subscribing for 6 months and I honestly can't say I'm using too many of my box contents.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 4, 2013)

So, I checked my update on the FedEx site....my box arrived in Chicago last night (where I am located) and now it's in Berlin, Wisconsin. I had it shipped it to my work address, which is a suburb just outside of Chicago (by O'Hare airport to be exact)...but ...ummm.....wha?? Why did my box ship to Wisconsin?


----------



## emmzk25 (Jul 4, 2013)

> So, I checked my update on the FedEx site....my box arrived in Chicago last night (where I am located) and now it's in Berlin, Wisconsin. I had it shipped it to my work address, which is a suburb just outside of Chicago (by O'Hare airport to be exact)...but ...ummm.....wha?? Why did my box ship to Wisconsin?Â


 Cause it's smart post. Mine goes to the next city over from me, then to another state entirely then to my local post office....makes no sense...


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cause it's smart post. Mine goes to the next city over from me, then to another state entirely then to my local post office....makes no sense...


 That is ridiculous. Well, at least I now know it's not a fluke. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## gejag (Jul 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I checked my update on the FedEx site....my box arrived in Chicago last night (where I am located) and now it's in Berlin, Wisconsin. I had it shipped it to my work address, which is a suburb just outside of Chicago (by O'Hare airport to be exact)...but ...ummm.....wha?? Why did my box ship to Wisconsin?


 _That is so funny, I am in Glen Ellyn right now and was always so frustrated when it arrived in Chicago and then when to WI, which added a day or two to the delivery!  Last month was the first time it shipped out of NY and the quickest time I ever received it (even though I think it still went by way of Berlin??!)  I had one shipped to my sister in Santa Barbara and she received hers first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  _

_So, even though Popsugar still shows "processing" status, it has actually shipped from New Jersey...good news if last month is now the standard. I am very excited about this month, maybe summer just makes me happy...I am looking forward to spoilers; they only pique my interest  right now, _


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gejag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> _That is so funny, I am in Glen Ellyn right now and was always so frustrated when it arrived in Chicago and then when to WI, which added a day or two to the delivery!  Last month was the first time it shipped out of NY and the quickest time I ever received it (even though I think it still went by way of Berlin??!)  I had one shipped to my sister in Santa Barbara and she received hers first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  _
> 
> _So, even though Popsugar still shows "processing" status, it has actually shipped from New Jersey...good news if last month is now the standard. I am very excited about this month, maybe summer just makes me happy...I am looking forward to spoilers; they only pique my interest  right now, _


 I lived in Glen Ellyn until last summer. Small world  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kaylay (Jul 4, 2013)

When I put the order number into the track by reference it says "not found"

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chachithegreat (Jul 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I checked my update on the FedEx site....my box arrived in Chicago last night (where I am located) and now it's in Berlin, Wisconsin. I had it shipped it to my work address, which is a suburb just outside of Chicago (by O'Hare airport to be exact)...but ...ummm.....wha?? Why did my box ship to Wisconsin?


 I live in the Chicago suburbs and it always does this! They ship Smart Post, and the nearest Fed Ex Smart Post hub is New Berlin, WI. So even though it runs the normal Fed Ex channels, in order to get it to the Post Office it must run through a Smart Post hub. I don't know why they can't put more hubs around because it doesn't seem like good logistics to do it this way!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kaylay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I put the order number into the track by reference it says "not found"
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Try entering different ship dates, you sort of have to play around with it a bit. Sometimes it takes a while to show up, last month mine was "not found" for days and days after everyone was able to track by reference.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 5, 2013)

Looks like the FedEx hubs were working on the 4th. Mine left California yesterday so maybe I will get it next week after all.


----------



## PinkShanyn (Jul 5, 2013)

You don' t have to put a ship date in.  I find mine every month using the reference number, Country, and zip code.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 5, 2013)

Grrr...I STILL haven't been charged for my July box. I've emailed them about changing my credit card (I forgot to do it until July 3rd and normally I get billed on the 1st) but the only response they've given me was to answer a question I didn't ask? Sigh...I have a feeling that I'm going to end up not getting July's box which will make me very sad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I checked my update on the FedEx site....my box arrived in Chicago last night (where I am located) and now it's in Berlin, Wisconsin. I had it shipped it to my work address, which is a suburb just outside of Chicago (by O'Hare airport to be exact)...but ...ummm.....wha?? Why did my box ship to Wisconsin?


 I don't get why mine hasn't shipped yet then, since I'm in Chicago too. Still shows processing.  Frustrating!


----------



## jnm9jem (Jul 5, 2013)

Mine still has not shipped


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 5, 2013)

> Mine still has not shippedÂ


 Girl! You are not having a good shipping month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Booo! ::hugs::


----------



## easteregg (Jul 5, 2013)

Mine hasn't shipped either.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 5, 2013)

I can't remember the last time mine shipped before they started arriving on the East Coast.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shopgirl85 (Jul 5, 2013)

Mine should be here Monday! It still shows as processing through my account, but tracked by reference through FedEx  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 5, 2013)

I suspect we will start seeing some shipping notices today. They usually send them after my box has been moving for a few days.


----------



## payton (Jul 5, 2013)

Can't wait for spoilers....


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 5, 2013)

My box is set to deliver on Monday &amp; I'm in MI- I'm never one of the first to get their boxes- my guess is that we should have a spoiler by tomorrow...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pghmom1292 (Jul 5, 2013)

Okay, so the other day I checked my bank and there was a popsugar pending charge, my box has shipped because I tracked it by reference, but when I checked my bank today the charge is gone. Has this happened to anyone else? Just a glitch maybe? lol


----------



## x0gabby (Jul 5, 2013)

Just checked &amp; mine shipped on Wednesday! It's in New Jersey at the moment!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 5, 2013)

> Okay, so the other day I checked my bank and there was a popsugar pending charge, my box has shipped because I tracked it by reference, but when I checked my bank today the charge is gone. Has this happened to anyone else? Just a glitch maybe? lol


 Probably a glitch. On the 1st it showed up in my pending transactions but disappeared. Today I noticed it was back in the pending area on my account.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Jul 5, 2013)

I just signed up for Pop Sugar Must Have.  It says I will get the August box, but I'm on the wait list for July.  I would love to get the July box, but since it looks like its already shipped, I'm not too hopeful.  I used the code REFER5 and saved 5.00.

The previous boxes all look awesome.  I get Birchbox (x2) and Sample Society.  I was thinking of getting the Blush Mystery Box, but chose Pop Sugar instead because its not all beauty products.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 5, 2013)

I should get my box Monday or Tuesday! It's in my nearest smart post hub!


----------



## PinkShanyn (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, so the other day I checked my bank and there was a popsugar pending charge, my box has shipped because I tracked it by reference, but when I checked my bank today the charge is gone. Has this happened to anyone else? Just a glitch maybe? lol


 Yep... Same issue.  I'd imagine it's just a glitch with the banking system --- who do you bank with?  I'm with Chase.


----------



## have2haveit (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm so paranoid when it comes to my box. If it doesn't move, I get all worried and start thinking the worst( maybe someone stole it or maybe they forgot the box somewhere) ughh...i just want it to get here fast because i want to go spoiler free and if someone gets theirs first idk if i'll be able to stay away from the spoiler...


----------



## SonyaB (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box is set to deliver on Monday &amp; I'm in MI- I'm never one of the first to get their boxes- my guess is that we should have a spoiler by tomorrow...


 Same here.  I am in Michigan and mine shows Monday for delivery.    This is the fastest, I have ever gotten my Must Have Box.  I may finally be able to go spoiler free for a month!


----------



## nancy771 (Jul 5, 2013)

Mine should be here Monday or Tuesday. Can't wait!


----------



## Ms Insane (Jul 5, 2013)

The same thing has happened to me now it says still processing and the money is back in my account. I hope this doesn't affect me getting my box this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 5, 2013)

Just spotted this on instagram, made a quick note about it on my blog, and dashed over here to share with my MUT peeps:

http://statigr.am/p/492357664308828175_22531125#/detail/492357664308828175_22531125

Note who liked it (cough, cough). And we got a beach tote last july.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just spotted this on instagram, made a quick note about it on my blog, and dashed over here to share with my MUT peeps:
> 
> ...


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Aw shucks, thank you. I think the item is pretty cute.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 5, 2013)

For those of you who are on your mobile devices that do not make it easy to check out the link, it is a

Pink and white striped POPSUGAR branded beach bag.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Aw shucks, thank you. I think the item is pretty cute.


 Me too! I just bought something similar.  Oh well!


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm really really really trying hard not to peek. You all make it difficult.


----------



## have2haveit (Jul 5, 2013)

> I'm really really really trying hard not to peek. You all make it difficult.


 the spoiler is just one item... And trust me its the starof the box.


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 5, 2013)

> the spoiler is just one item... And trust me its the starof the box.


 that is not helping. LOL.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *neblinosa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that is not helping. LOL.


 Don't peek.  You'll have way more enjoyment.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't peek.  You'll have way more enjoyment.


Agreed.


----------



## gejag (Jul 5, 2013)

No kidding!!  Very cool


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 5, 2013)

That picture has been up a couple of days. I don't think it's something from the box. I would love it if it was, but I saw it and just assumed it was someone who worked for them or something.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 5, 2013)

Well we will find out soonish.  I am really dying for spoilers this month.


----------



## gejag (Jul 5, 2013)

_My box shipped on July 2 even though the status still says "processing."   Mail moves even over the holidays, despite the fact that there is no delivery.  I expect to have it in a few days even if it takes the long route through Wisconsin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    For the second time, it is shipping from east coast rather than west coast which seems to be faster.  I want spoilers !   _


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gejag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> _My box shipped on July 2 even though the status still says "processing."   Mail moves even over the holidays, despite the fact that there is no delivery.  I expect to have it in a few days even if it takes the long route through Wisconsin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    For the second time, it is shipping from east coast rather than west coast which seems to be faster.  I want spoilers !   _


Mine still has not shipped!


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 5, 2013)

I may have mine Monday. I think I need to avoid MUT and YouTube until then.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 5, 2013)

> That picture has been up a couple of days. I don't think it's something from the box. I would love it if it was, but I saw it and just assumed it was someone who worked for them or something.


 It reminds me of the time that Moleskine notebook showed up.


----------



## have2haveit (Jul 5, 2013)

> the spoiler is just one item... And trust me its the starof the box.


 Omg i meant to say NOT the star of the box.lolz aww poor sweetie i probably made you even more excited lolz ill try to be more careful next time ! Lolz


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 5, 2013)

> Omg i meant to say NOT the star of the box.lolz aww poor sweetie i probably made you even more excited lolz ill try to be more careful next time ! Lolz


 LOL.


----------



## gejag (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *gejag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## SammieHammie (Jul 5, 2013)

Yay my box is already in MD (I'm in VA) so hopefully I'll be getting it beginning of next week. I'm so happy that I'll be getting it before my birthday!!!


----------



## LindseyJ (Jul 5, 2013)

I really hope someone gets theirs tomorrow. I'm dying for spoilers!


----------



## sunnycherry (Jul 5, 2013)

I was hoping to get mine tomorrow. But it's missing somewhere in my state. FedEx hasn't updated since yesterday morning so hopefully it will arrive at my post office soon.


----------



## JenniferV (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just spotted this on instagram, made a quick note about it on my blog, and dashed over here to share with my MUT peeps:
> 
> ...


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They actually gave these away at some PopSugar event in NYC a month or two ago.  I think people got the candles from the luxury box and these.  It was after the luxury box came out.  I do hope we get these though because they are adorable!


Oooooh! Good to know!  I think perhaps I need to dial down my excitement for this month because I think in the back of my head I keep thinking it will be extra awesome because it is the anniversary.  I do not think this line of thinking holds because I have yet to see a single anniversary box from any subscription (at least that I have subscribed to) be extra good.

PS has been doing awesome with the last couple of boxes though


----------



## JenniferV (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oooooh! Good to know!  I think perhaps I need to dial down my excitement for this month because I think in the back of my head I keep thinking it will be extra awesome because it is the anniversary.  I do not think this line of thinking holds because I have yet to see a single anniversary box from any subscription (at least that I have subscribed to) be extra good.
> ...


 I edited.  It was a Chicago event and they got sunglasses too.  I want PopSugar to have a Detroit event!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I edited.  It was a Chicago event and they got sunglasses too.  I want PopSugar to have a Detroit event!


LOL! I understand.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gejag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> _I just checked again and my box arrived in Chicago today!  That Popsugar account status is VERY misleading...if the box doesn't take a wrong turn and head to Wisc...I will get it tomorrow.   I am not getting my hopes up, as it always goes out of state and then comes back, ugh how annoying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_


Argh.  No sign of any kind of tracking for me, either through fedex or my PS account.


----------



## have2haveit (Jul 5, 2013)

> I was hoping to get mine tomorrow. But it's missing somewhere in my state. FedEx hasn't updated since yesterday morning so hopefully it will arrive at my post office soon.


 Omg the same has happened with my box.The last update was yesterday morning ... It said it had departed from a fedex location. There hasn't been any updates since. I have no idea where it is! Grrr and it was moving at a great pace and now idk... Ugh


----------



## gejag (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really hope someone gets theirs tomorrow. I'm dying for spoilers!


 I am toooooo!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 5, 2013)

Am I the only one who does not have any sort of tracking yet?


----------



## Kaylay (Jul 5, 2013)

i dont  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> when i try to do the track by reference i get a popup from fedex saying they cant process my request at this time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gejag (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one who does not have any sort of tracking yet?


 _I don't have any official tracking status showing either....it still says processing on Popsugar!  I just tracked by reference at Fedex and got all the information.  I don't know why the details are not being shared by Popsugar this time...at least for me.   Try checking fedex with your account number and see what comes up._


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gejag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> _I don't have any official tracking status showing either....it still says processing on Popsugar!  I just tracked by reference at Fedex and got all the information.  I don't know why the details are not being shared by Popsugar this time...at least for me.   Try checking fedex with your account number and see what comes up._


 I have been tracking by ref and getting nothing.  Thanks though


----------



## hedyspaghetti (Jul 6, 2013)

my box has left watsonville en route to san francisco! i may get it monday, but it'll probably be tuesday. i want it now!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 6, 2013)

Hoping for no sunnies , I'm prescription only no contacts. But I love that bag!


----------



## Anselee (Jul 6, 2013)

I live in Massachusetts an mine still says pending.  It is not found under the reference with the country and zip code input so I am in the same boat as the minority.


----------



## pghmom1292 (Jul 6, 2013)

My box should be here Tuesday according to tracking but I might get it early!


----------



## wurly (Jul 6, 2013)

> I have been tracking by ref and getting nothing.Â  Thanks though


 My box still says processing, with no additional info.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh my gosh...this is the absolute weirdest thing. I was finally able to see tracking info via my ref number and it's due to arrive on Monday. Yay! But weird is they sent before they charged my card. They processed the charge on 7/5 and sent out on 7/2. This is the earliest that I will ever get PS. Super excited about it. I just may go spoiler free since it's that close!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 6, 2013)

My box arrived!  Posting spoilers in a few min...


----------



## rachelnyc (Jul 6, 2013)

I just got my box and I have to say I'm really not excited about it. It's not exactly horrible, but for me nothing really has a "WOW" factor.

It has:

-a 2 oz bag of Hannahmax Crunchy Cookie Chips (I got dark chocolate chip flavor). Okay. They're actually really good. But I'm getting tired of all the snacks--the LAST thing I need in the middle of swimsuit season is a bag of yummy cookies.

-a Tovolo silicone "King Cube Tray" that makes 6 large ice cubes for cocktails. I guess saying it I don't like it would be untruthful--because I bought one last month at Marshall's for 6 bucks. But what's something that I found in Marshall's a month a ago doing in a "must have" box?

-Mighty Leaf Calypso Mango Iced Tea bags (4 1/2 gallon pouches, says it makes 2 gallons). I haven't opened it yet, but it smells nice in the box. 

-a bottle of NCLA "5 free" nail lacquer. Mine is a dull lavender shade called "AS IF." I don't really care for it (and it doesn't feel that summery), but someone else might love it?

-1.7 oz bottle of Supergoop SPF 30 City Sunscreen Serum. This is kind of cool I guess. 

- a very heavy, very shiny, thick rose gold-colored double-chain short necklace from Baublebar, along with a code for 20% off your first order. Again, I could see where someone else might enjoy this, but I just find it too clunky and costumey for my tastes.

So there you have it! I hope other people are more excited about this than I was. I think my favorite item is the tea, which is kind of sad . . .


----------



## rachelnyc (Jul 6, 2013)

ooh, sorry mishmish! I didn't mean to be a jerk and beat you to the spoilers -- your post must have appeared as I was already writing. I'm interested to hear your take on the box ... I'm hoping other people like it more than I do...maybe I'm just in a ho-hum mood today.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 6, 2013)

Here's the contents of the box - 





Spoiler



1.7 oz Supergoop SPF 30 City Sunscreen Serum. 

 
NCLA AS IF! Polish 

 
Tovolo  KING CUBE ICE TRAY 

Mighty Leaf Calypso Mango Iced Tea bags 

Baublebar rose double curb chain (plus 20% code) 

2 oz bag Hannahmax Crunchy Cookie Chips in dark chocolate
















 


PHOTOS INCLUDED


----------



## JenniferV (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rachelnyc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ooh, sorry mishmish! I didn't mean to be a jerk and beat you to the spoilers -- your post must have appeared as I was already writing. I'm interested to hear your take on the box ... I'm hoping other people like it more than I do...maybe I'm just in a ho-hum mood today.


 Is this the necklace?

http://www.baublebar.com/rose-double-curb-chain.html


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rachelnyc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ooh, sorry mishmish! I didn't mean to be a jerk and beat you to the spoilers -- your post must have appeared as I was already writing. I'm interested to hear your take on the box ... I'm hoping other people like it more than I do...maybe I'm just in a ho-hum mood today.


 No, you're cool. Looks like my "spoiler tags" aren't even working! Hmmp!  Nor can I post photos.  #FAIL.  Just want to help some folks out today.


----------



## rachelnyc (Jul 6, 2013)

Yes, that's it! Sorry I didn't do links/pics, I'm supposed to be sprinting out the door but of course I had to tear into my box before I left, haha!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is this the necklace?
> 
> http://www.baublebar.com/rose-double-curb-chain.html


 Yes, that's it. I was able to edit and add photos.


----------



## rachelnyc (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No, you're cool. Looks like my "spoiler tags" aren't even working! Hmmp!  Nor can I post photos.  #FAIL.  Just want to help some folks out today.


 I couldn't post photos either ... I figured it was because I'm new, but maybe that's not the problem after all...


----------



## MelissaB (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks girls for the spoilers! This is definitely one of those times I'm glad I read them. Otherwise, I would have been way disappointed when I opened my box. At least now, I know what to expect  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's a pretty bad box for me when I would not have bought one of those things myself. But hopefully I will like it more when I actually get it.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 6, 2013)

Spoilers! Yay! Thanks for posting!


----------



## JenniferV (Jul 6, 2013)

Thank you for the spoilers ladies!!  You are the best!  I did a price breakdown:

-Tovolo King Cube Tray: $7.99

~Hannahmax Crunchy Cookie Chips: $2

-Mighty Leaf Iced Tea Bags: $6.25

~Supergoop SPF 30+ City Sunscreen Serum With Uniprotect PT-3: $42

-NCLA "5 free" Nail Lacquer: $16

-Baublebar Rose Double Curb Chain Necklace &amp; 20% off Code: $28


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rachelnyc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I couldn't post photos either ... I figured it was because I'm new, but maybe that's not the problem after all...


 There's a little "insert image" icon. I was trying "attachment" icon, which didn't work.  I edited it to work. Also, I am wondering if my spoiler tags aren't working because the entire post isn't tagged as a spoiler post.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for the spoilers ladies!!  You are the best!  I did a price breakdown


 How did you get the SPOILER tags to work?  Can you look at mine and see what I did wrong so I can edit it?  I don't want to spoil anything for someone who wants to wait. THX


----------



## gototallycrazy (Jul 6, 2013)

Is the 4th item full size or a "deluxe sample"? Also, anyone know how well items from the place the last item is from hold up? I've never bought anything from them.. Overall, I'm so-so about this box. Excited to try item #4 and hoping to love the last one!


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 6, 2013)

so I caved under pressure. I will definitely use the first thing on the list the most and probably right away.


----------



## JenniferV (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gototallycrazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is the 4th item full size or a "deluxe sample"? Also, anyone know how well items from the place the last item is from hold up? I've never bought anything from them..
> 
> Overall, I'm so-so about this box. Excited to try item #4 and hoping to love the last one!


 Someone posted the size (1.7oz) which is the full size item!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gototallycrazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is the 4th item full size or a "deluxe sample"? Also, anyone know how well items from the place the last item is from hold up? I've never bought anything from them..
> 
> Overall, I'm so-so about this box. Excited to try item #4 and hoping to love the last one!


 If you look back, I posted photos. yes, full size.


----------



## gototallycrazy (Jul 6, 2013)

> Someone posted the size (1.7oz) which is the full size item!


 Awesome, guess I missed the size. I much prefer full size to deluxe samples!


----------



## JenniferV (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How did you get the SPOILER tags to work?  Can you look at mine and see what I did wrong so I can edit it?  I don't want to spoil anything for someone who wants to wait. THX


 Just highlight your entire post and click the spoiler button.  That should work.


----------



## gototallycrazy (Jul 6, 2013)

> If you look back, I posted photos. yes, full size.


 It doesn't display large enough for me to see the size which is why I asked, but thanks for the info!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just highlight your entire post and click the spoiler button.  That should work.


 Thank you!  I guess that was just for mobile


----------



## nicepenguins (Jul 6, 2013)

I appreciate the summer theme to the box--will use the items for sure. I think between this one and the surprisingly good fabfitfun it should be a fun July.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gototallycrazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It doesn't display large enough for me to see the size which is why I asked, but thanks for the info!


 No worries. The size was in the text above the photos.  Looks like the product has won some awards as well  - there are 2 stickers on the packaging that says it is the 2012 winner of the Indie Beauty Award for Cosmetic Executive Women as well as the Conde Nast Traveler 2012 Beauty Award.


----------



## gototallycrazy (Jul 6, 2013)

> No worries. The size was in the text above the photos. Â Looks like the product has won some awards as well Â - there are 2 stickers on the packaging that says it is the 2012 winner of the Indie Beauty Award for Cosmetic Executive Women as well as the Conde Nast Traveler 2012 Beauty Award. Â


 Awesome! I was reading the ingredients, I love that they choose paraben and synthetic free products. I've been wanting to try a face serum, an award winning sounds serum like a good one to start with!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 6, 2013)

I'd meant to go spoiler free, but saw the photos before the spoiler tag was working, and am glad I did. I'd rather feel a little disappointed now than when opening the box. 

I already have the purse size of that Supergoop and like it, so am happy to get more. The nail polish, tea and cookies look nice. I have an icemaker, but maybe could use the tray for jello. Those big chunky necklaces always remind me of the chain you buy by the foot at the hardware store. I'll see what I can trade it for. 

I was hoping either for one thing I really loved, or for something to do, like a book, movie, workout dvd, etc. I adored what I saw of the June/July boxes, but this one is kind of bland. This was my first box and I'll stay subbed, since the Supergoop pays for the box and is something I buy anyway. I really hope August is a lot more fun though!


----------



## payton (Jul 6, 2013)

I am so disappointed in this box...I do not normally complain but this one is so underwhelming.

I feel like there is no theme. If the theme is summer, then the necklace and nail polish seem to be thrown in there. The light pale color of the nail polish is way more springy than summery. And that necklace is awful. I feel like it should belong to Mr. T.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jul 6, 2013)

Spoiler



I gotta say I'm part of the "eh" crowd for this box. I'm pretty sure everything but the necklace but nothing is particularly exciting. I think if the necklace were something I would wear then the box would be pushed into the good category for me. Pop Sugar please hear my plea and stop with the rose gold. I know it's on "trend" but how about some variety for those of us who don't wear rose gold. edit:Is everyone getting the same polish color so far?


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 6, 2013)

> I am so disappointed in this box...I do not normally complain but this one is so underwhelming.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



totally agree...Mr. T maybe with a basic black dress it will look ok.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MelissaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thanks girls for the spoilers! This is definitely one of those times I'm glad I read them. Otherwise, I would have been way disappointed when I opened my box. At least now, I know what to expect
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't the whole idea of subscription boxes to try out things you wouldn't normally purchase for yourself?

I also find that while I might be initially bummed about a boxes contents I find I like many of the items a lot more once I have the box in my hands.


----------



## nikkiglitz (Jul 6, 2013)

This is what we get for an anniversary box? This is so disappointing!!!! I was really hoping for a great box for their one year anniversary.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Isn't the whole idea of subscription boxes to try out things you wouldn't normally purchase for yourself?
> ...


 I have the box in my hands.  It's just so-so. the necklace is actually pretty bad. And I try and stay positive about these things.  I liked the tassel necklace.  The Supergoop is good.  The cookie chips were great actually  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Not a fan of teas or iced teas so will gift that.  But that necklace - not even sure what to do with that.  It's pretty bad in person.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have the box in my hands.  It's just so-so. the necklace is actually pretty bad. And I try and stay positive about these things.  I liked the tassel necklace.  The Supergoop is good.  The cookie chips were great actually  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Not a fan of teas or iced teas so will gift that.  But that necklace - not even sure what to do with that.  It's pretty bad in person.
> ...


----------



## OiiO (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's why eBay is my friend for things I don't care for
> ...


 That's what I do about my unwanted samples and items, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And that's also one of the reasons why I can afford so many subscriptions.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jul 6, 2013)

> That's why eBay is my friend for things I don't care for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can usually make the value of the item and it offsets my cost of the box.Â


 I agree with this--I don't ebay much myself but everything I haven't worn from Golden Tote gets sent to consignment and I get money back. Not a lot but $10 here and there for something i wouldnt wear anyway. With popsugar I usually try the items. This month seems okay to me--I will use everything. It feels summery to me.


----------



## have2haveit (Jul 6, 2013)

It was a good/okay box. It didn't blow me away anf considering it was their one year anniversary - I was expecting more..


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 6, 2013)

I was trying to keep this box spoiler free but I had to see what all the underwhelmed was about and you guys are right :/

I would have considered last months box an "anniversary" worthy box. 

This one looks alright...I guess I will know how I feel when I see it.


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 6, 2013)

Popsugar didn't make a big deal out of this being their anniversary month so I wasn't expecting anything extra or over the top. Lip factory on the other hand, has made it a big deal about the anniversay month box so I am expecting something different and special.


----------



## rachelnyc (Jul 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have the box in my hands.  It's just so-so. the necklace is actually pretty bad. And I try and stay positive about these things.  I liked the tassel necklace.  The Supergoop is good.  The cookie chips were great actually  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Not a fan of teas or iced teas so will gift that.  But that necklace - not even sure what to do with that.  It's pretty bad in person.
I'm glad I'm not going crazy ... I opened the bag with the necklace and just stared at it for a second, wondering if I was just being overly critical or if it was really as garish as my first impression. One poster's assessment that it looks like chain from the hardware store is spot-on.

I own a few (real, much smaller) rose gold pieces so I'm not a total rose gold hater, but in this huge shiny faux gold piece it just screams gaudy, and the brightness makes it look more like copper than rose gold anyway. Plus I attempted to try it on and it doesn't lay nicely either--I don't know if I'm doing something wrong, but it seems to twist over on itself/bunch up on itself (especially when you move), because it's so clunky. Anyway, enough about that ... having it in hand, I just wanted to second that it really is pretty awful.


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 6, 2013)

not certain how to use spoiler feature so I'll try and be discreet does it look any better if u double or triple it up and use it differently?


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 6, 2013)

This will be my first box and I am sort of underwhelmed from the spoiler pics... and I'm bummed that we are not getting a beach tote for summer! I missed out on June's box which looked so great so I really had high hopes for July.


----------



## MelissaB (Jul 6, 2013)

> Isn't the whole idea of subscription boxes to try out things you wouldn't normally purchase for yourself? I also find that while I might be initially bummed about a boxes contents I find I like many of the items a lot more once I have the box in my hands.Â


 I agree with your statement as it relates to a subscription box, like Birchbox but for me, that is not my idea of a "must have" box.


----------



## greenflipflops (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *payton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so disappointed in this box...I do not normally complain but this one is so underwhelming.
> 
> ...


----------



## StellaSunshine (Jul 6, 2013)

Well at least this makes it easier to cancel.  For a long while this was my favorite sub but I just haven't been excited about much in these boxes lately.....


----------



## x0gabby (Jul 6, 2013)

Was holding out for this box since it was the 1 year anniversary, haven't gotten my box yet - but I looked at the spoilers, and I'm disappointed. Loved last month's box! I'm unsubscribing for awhile, I could use the money elsewhere - but I'll stick around on makeup talk to see spoilers from future months!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 6, 2013)

Who knows- we may see some variations in the items- different colors, styles,etc. Im excited to get this box- a couple of the items I've wanted to try!! I think overall ill use all of the items ;-)


----------



## Trae (Jul 6, 2013)

This box is sooooo disappointing to me. The products in the box won't really be of much use to me. The king size item is cool to have  but not a must have and everything else is blah. I think I may cancel after this.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I edited.  It was a Chicago event and they got sunglasses too.  I want PopSugar to have a Detroit event!


 Dang - I'm in Chicago, had no idea they had an event. Ah well. I pretty much ignore their regular site.  My box still shows processing, and I can't track by reference either. So frustrating!


----------



## emmzk25 (Jul 6, 2013)

I still cant see mine on FedEx... :-( hopefully it gets here sooner rather than later.  Is it sad that the item I'm most excited about is the least expensive one....I've had them before and loved them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mommybutterfly (Jul 6, 2013)

Got my box today and never got a shipping notice even!

SPOILER!!!

Mod Edit - I embedded it for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - Cookie


----------



## MissKellyC (Jul 6, 2013)

This box doesn't seem as exciting as last month, that's for sure. But it's always hit and miss. I look forward to the 'coupon' ! There's a necklace I've had my eye on for awhile.... Hopefully my referral likes this box! =/


----------



## gejag (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rachelnyc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ooh, sorry mishmish! I didn't mean to be a jerk and beat you to the spoilers -- your post must have appeared as I was already writing. I'm interested to hear your take on the box ... I'm hoping other people like it more than I do...maybe I'm just in a ho-hum mood today.


 _Haha, you have chosen the perfect words, lacking "wow factor"...that is exactly the way I see this box too.  I like everything in it....well at first glance anyway._

_I will use everything except the necklace, possibly.  In another photo it did not look as clunky, but your close ups and the baublebar site show it to be the gangsta hip-hoppy look a fifteen year old boy would like...bummer.  They should allow for exchanges!  _


----------



## gejag (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gejag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelnyc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Jul 6, 2013)

EEHH.  Not thrilled by this box at all. Not a single item am I interested in.  I just cancelled the sub.  I needed to anyway for budget purposes.  I bet next month will be awesome now!  Isn't that the way it works??


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 6, 2013)

Kind of disappointing first box....I subscribed purely because of the past couple of boxes that looked amazing, but this one seems very.....edible and well...I dunno LOL I'm just not feeling a theme or rhyme or reason for these products being put together. Hmmm....hopefully next month will be better (she says before she even gets THIS month's box!)


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks for spoilers!


----------



## gejag (Jul 6, 2013)

_While I may use most of this JULY box, (likely not the hip hop necklace for a 15 yr old boy) the whole anticipation/let down thing has become increasingly lopsided.....more not good than good.  But the chance still keeps me coming back!  Now it seems the edginess and the value has diminished over the months (with exceptions of a couple of real winning items we all agree on, JUNE=awesome.)   I no longer think the fun of trying new higher end items applies; gambling  $38 with the promise of quality is getting dicey with the introduction of butt ugly gaudy gangsta or granny jewelry, nasty onion popcorn our setters ran from sneezing, and the biggest fail of all...the loathsome BS coupons.   I am still stinging from two gorjana purchases and both times the code was not recognized.   PS said to call gorjana...gorjana does not care to respond, value of "gift" ZERO.  The same  goes for the rest laying in my desk that require my participation and $$$ to actually consider this a "gift."  These lame cards are PS saying to me "here is an item that may or may not work; oh, and you have to spend your own money to redeem, but since we cut a good deal with the vendor we think you'll like it; it's just a little something extra we threw in because this box is so __uninspired..."    _

_One suggestion;  let us exchange the bad jewelry+use the gift card and really get something we can call a GIFT.   sigh.   I think I need to go blow up my Pilate's ball now_


----------



## pghmom1292 (Jul 6, 2013)

ugh, I peeked at the spoilers, couldn't help myself. I must say I am really disappointed.

I don't really wear necklaces at all, let alone one that chunky. (I wear a small cross everyday thats it) The polish is meh, I have enough pale purple polishes. The ice cube tray will go in my "random christmas gift" box. My fiance will enjoy the cookie things and tea. Has anyone with sensitive skin tried the supergoop serum? My face fights everything and I don't even want to try it if its going to break me out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalisay (Jul 6, 2013)

the box is alright.

I do like the necklace a lot. The sunscreen is going to be sent to my brother next month as part of his birthday gift. Thank goodness he's in the phase of looking for sunscreen that will work for him. The rest are all right. It's useful.


----------



## chachithegreat (Jul 6, 2013)

I got my box today! 

I'm always excited to get skincare, but have never really been excited about the Supergoop brand. It always irritates my eyes. I think it's the SPF? I don't know. I'm going to give it a shot. Serum is such a great product and this seems highly recommended. I like the ice cube tray and the cookies. I don't like peach or iced tea, but I bet someone will love those. I took a photo (please excuse my face!) with the necklace on so you could get an idea of what it looks like. I like it much better on, but I'm still iffy on it.


----------



## cobainrls (Jul 6, 2013)

So I am not excited about this box at all! The only thing I will use is the tea and that is only if I get it in the mango flavor. Such a waste of

35 bucks. I am one to usually use everything in my box and not complain but, seriously! I have loved my boxes since I have signed up in September 2012. If, by some chance, I didn't like an item, I put it in my gift bag pile. I don't think anyone is going to like that necklace. The only thing I can think to do with it is give it as a dirty santa present or something. I have way too much nail polish as it is and don't really use it. I don't really drink and when I do its when I am out so, there goes the ice tray as I have an ice maker in my freezer. I am just frustrated by this box. I am coming off as witchy and I am sorry.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chachithegreat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today!
> 
> ...


----------



## IffB (Jul 6, 2013)

Not a tiny bit excited about anything in the box.... I cancelled after this month, but I would probably go back if another good discount code came up.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 6, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



is it possible to double up the necklace as some arm candy? Is it long enough?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chachithegreat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today!
> 
> ...


----------



## KayEss (Jul 6, 2013)

I told myself I wasn't going to look at spoilers this month, but my box hasn't even shipped yet so I knew the wait would be too much.

I like the ice cube tray. I wish we had gotten two, but I have tried similar silicone extra large ones before and really loved them.

  The cookie chips look tasty, of course. Not exactly the highest valued item but I will definitely love them.  
I'm not a big tea person and I feel like I get tea in sub boxes SO often. Plus PopSugar has already sent out tea. I do understand that this is a little different because it's iced, but....I really am not thrilled. I'll try it just to use it but I'd never buy it on my own.
 
I rarely if ever use sunscreen (I just don't go outside in the summer), so the Supergoop is fairly useless to me, especially since it's designed only for the face. Another greasy layer during the hottest part of the year? No thank you.
 
The NCLA looks nice, but more nail polish is the last thing I need. I paint my nails maybe once a week, and a bottle of nail polish is ~150 manicures. I easily have over 150 bottles. So...I'll use it, but not enough to make it a worthwhile item.
 
The necklace is just....a hot mess. I will -try- to wear it. If it was a less obnoxious color and/or a less chunky design I might like it. I also think it would look better if it was longer. I have seen uglier jewelry, but can we please just get a simple pendant sometime? Please? Or I would -love- a pretty ring from them for once, though I know they'd have to send out a survey about ring sizes and that would spoil things a bit.
  I think there might be variations in the cookie chips, nail polish, and tea. I like the purple nail polish so I'm nervous I'll get a less desirable color. Of course I'd be happy with any cookie chip (they have a salted peanut butter kind!!) and unhappy with any tea, so I'm less concerned about those. 
Nothing is really unique this time around. That's why I loved PopSugar--I would never splurge on many of the items they usually send out. I get a price break and have no control over the purchase so I get all the fun without any of the guilt. But in this case? I wouldn't buy any of it for myself, not because I would feel guilty spending so much on it (I'm looking at you, fancy detergent), but because I just flat out would not buy it. With the exception of the first two items at least, which is what, a $10 value? This box needs at least 1-2 more moderate value items to make it a "decent" box in my opinion. Oh, well, maybe enough people will cancel for them to come out with a decent coupon code.


----------



## greenflipflops (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I told myself I wasn't going to look at spoilers this month, but my box hasn't even shipped yet so I knew the wait would be too much.
> 
> ...


 I don't think they sent out variations of the nail polish. It says in the booklet the specific color they picked for this box.


----------



## greenflipflops (Jul 6, 2013)

I don't think the necklace is hip-hoppy at all! Styled right, it can be very feminine and classy or punk rock-ish, or anything you want. It really depends on what else you choose to wear with it. 

I found some examples for you guys. Of course, none of these necklaces are exactly the same as the one we were sent, but they're similar enough.


----------



## KayEss (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *greenflipflops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't think they sent out variations of the nail polish. It says in the booklet the specific color they picked for this box.


 Oh, okay, thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm probably the only one happy about that though from the sounds of it.


----------



## gejag (Jul 6, 2013)

All I had to do was google "curb chain necklace" and mens jewelry is the first thing to pop up...no thanks, lol


----------



## tinata (Jul 6, 2013)

Phew, glad I'm starting with August box, I didn't renew in time for July &amp; feel better I missed it now. This box isn't that bad... Although nothing in this box is a Must Have. June was amazing happy I got that box! I think next month &amp; September will be better. So I wouldn't cancel just yet in my opinion to the new people who just joined PS.


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 6, 2013)

Just joined this thread to see July as I'm thinking about subbing..

I LOVE THAT NECKLACE!!! Please PM me if you'd be willing to part with it, I have a trade list.  Also, anyone who isn't using their BaubleBar 20% off code, I'd be happy to take that off of your hands too!

So, do you guys think this would be a good birthday splurge for me?  I currently get Ipsy and just cancelled Glossybox, so I was thinking about doing a one-off for August as a special birthday treat to myself.  Worth it?


----------



## gejag (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just joined this thread to see July as I'm thinking about subbing..
> 
> ...


 _That's great!  I don't actually have the box yet, lol...just going off the pictures posted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   What is your favorite box?   I love the Popsugar CONCEPT, but they have made some bizarre choices for a "high end" sub.  I love getting quality products and they are really getting hit or miss with this...I think they are having a serious identity crisis.  Do Not Give Me lame tasteless "health food"  and call it high end...there is another sub for this.   Was the bauble bar coupon coming in this box?    _


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gejag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> _That's great!  I don't actually have the box yet, lol...just going off the pictures posted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   What is your favorite box?   I love the Popsugar CONCEPT, but they have made some bizarre choices for a "high end" sub.  I love getting quality products and they are really getting hit or miss with this...I think they are having a serious identity crisis.  Do Not Give Me lame tasteless "health food"  and call it high end...there is another sub for this.   Was the bauble bar coupon coming in this box?    _


 Well I'm kind of new to the world of sub boxes so I've only tried Ipsy and Glossybox, and out of those two I prefer Ipsy. Glossybox seems to vary a lot on the value of the box, and their slow shipping drives me crazy. Ipsy also is more fun with the teasers and the anticipation.

And yeah, I do agree with you about the health food stuff.. I don't really care about getting food items in a box, I'd rather have other stuff. I'm too picky and have too many nutritional requirements to have someone else pick food for me. 

I think the Baublebar coupon is with the July box, it comes with the necklace that everyone hates, lol!


----------



## chachithegreat (Jul 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Spoiler



is it possible to double up the necklace as some arm candy? Is it long enough?


 
You could, but the strands are different lengths, so it looks a little awkward. Also, it's a lot of chain around your wrist. There are always handy, creative people around here though that could probably make it work better than me. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think the necklace looks very nice on you! I wonder if it can be used as a headband???? Bobby pin it down or something.

Thank you! It might work as a headband. It does fit around my head, but it's pretty heavy and might be difficult to pin.


----------



## gejag (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *gejag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Sputinka (Jul 6, 2013)

Call me crazy, but I actually really like the necklace. I'm pretty happy about everything else, too, though not blown away. The nail polish color is pretty ick though, not seasonal or trendy at all.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 6, 2013)

wow. this gives me hope w/ ebay!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *greenflipflops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think the necklace is hip-hoppy at all! Styled right, it can be very feminine and classy or punk rock-ish, or anything you want. It really depends on what else you choose to wear with it.
> 
> I found some examples for you guys. Of course, none of these necklaces are exactly the same as the one we were sent, but they're similar enough.


I agree it's all in how you rock it.  Paired with a pencil skirt and a blouse doesn't give a hip-hop vibe to it.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *neblinosa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Popsugar didn't make a big deal out of this being their anniversary month so I wasn't expecting anything extra or over the top.
> 
> Lip factory on the other hand, has made it a big deal about the anniversay month box so I am expecting something different and special.


Agreed.  Seems it's a MUT-ers trend to anticipate "Anniversary" boxes as being something special, but if the sub isn't advertising it, I wouldn't put high expectations on something extra special either.


----------



## gejag (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *greenflipflops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## have2haveit (Jul 6, 2013)

I found the chains price... Its $28 on baublebar...


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 6, 2013)

I will trade mine for a gorjana code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CLovee (Jul 7, 2013)

I won't ever use my charm &amp; chain or gorjana codes and I probably won't use the baublebar one either. If anyone would like to trade one (or all three) for something on their trade list I would love it, PM me.


----------



## lechatonrose (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm actually a bit excited for the ice cube tray. I bought one for myself 3 months ago, and another one for my dad for father's day because he loved mine so much. I was wanting a second one but finding it hard to justify. Yeah, it's only $6, but $6 for an ice cube tray?

  I don't care for supergoop, just not one of my favourite brands out of the ones I've tried.
I'm, for now, even a bit excited about the necklace. There are some DIY things I've wanted to try but never wanted to buy a junky looking chain for (no offense to those who like it intended; I'd just look like a salvage yard dog with one on). Anyway, mine wil probably be used for something similar to these.


----------



## mckondik (Jul 7, 2013)

Got my box yesterday, still trying to figure out my reaction. I'm slightly meh but leaning toward positive 






The cookie chips were amazing! the ice cube tray pretty nifty, the tea? Well I made a pitcher but wasn't that excited by the taste of it. The nail polish is OK but a bit of a sickly color with my slight tan. I"m eager to try the supergoop for work days, so that is a win.  And that leaves the necklace. hmmm I got a very similar one in my Wantable jewelry box and had the same head shaking, question mark over my head reaction.  It puzzles me. I think it would have looked better to me in a different metal tone.  I don't mind the chain look, it can look good.. I just think this is a wee strange.


----------



## Kaylay (Jul 7, 2013)

My track by reference still isn't working...anyone else?


----------



## emmzk25 (Jul 7, 2013)

> My track by reference still isn't working...anyone else?


 Same it came up once on the third but I haven't been able to get it since. Here's to hoping its still coming


----------



## nikkiglitz (Jul 7, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually a bit excited for the ice cube tray. I bought one for myself 3 months ago, and another one for my dad for father's day because he loved mine so much. I was wanting a second one but finding it hard to justify. Yeah, it's only $6, but $6 for an ice cube tray? Â  I don't care for supergoop, just not one of my favourite brands out of the ones I've tried. I'm, for now, even a bit excited about the necklace. There are some DIY things I've wanted to try but never wanted to buy a junky looking chain for (no offense to those who like it intended; I'd just look like a salvage yard dog with one on). Anyway, mine wil probably be used for something similar to these.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



That is a great idea! If you decide to do it would it be possible to show us how, and maybe what to use? You just made me feel a little better about this box.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Jul 7, 2013)

I joined Pop Sugar after seeing the photos and reviews of the June box.   I don't think the July box is bad, but it just doesn't wow me.   I'm on the wait list for July, and will be getting the August box.  I'm hoping there will be something for the fall in the August box, like another scarf.  I also wouldn't mind getting a nice candle or something for my home.  I don't mind getting food items in a box.  I'm always happy to try something new, even if its a bag of cookies!


----------



## emmzk25 (Jul 7, 2013)

I think where the coupons are concerned - if you sign up at gorjana gginsider you get a 30% off (at least I did) and you get a coupon for $25 off if you refer a friend who makes a purchase. When I went to the sure for this month it asked me to sign up for a newsletter to get 15% off my first purchase.


----------



## emmzk25 (Jul 7, 2013)

Site not sure. The site for the card from this months box


----------



## gejag (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkiglitz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm actually a bit excited for the ice cube tray. I bought one for myself 3 months ago, and another one for my dad for father's day because he loved mine so much. I was wanting a second one but finding it hard to justify. Yeah, it's only $6, but $6 for an ice cube tray?
> 
> ...


----------



## greenflipflops (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gejag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> _Ok, I wouldn't exactly call the example pics "feminine or classy" but the necklace would probably be a good accessory of choice here.   I will withhold any judgement until the box arrives and we shall see, lol...it's very possible eWiggy is getting some new jewels  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   or    I just may be surprised and love it with something in my closet._


 Haha, well I have to admit that my idea of feminine/classy is a bit different from most ladies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jul 7, 2013)

Can't lie. I am pretty bummed out by this months box! I've been wanting to try PS for many months, and last month was the tipping point! It's not a horrible box, I will probably get some use/regift most everything in the box. Just wish I didn't have to break out my crafting skills to be able to use that necklace!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gejag (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *greenflipflops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *gejag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 7, 2013)

Put it in your trunk for an emergency tow chain.


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 7, 2013)

> Â Put it in your trunk for an emergency tow chain.


 LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gejag (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Put it in your trunk for an emergency tow chain.


 
LOL


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 7, 2013)

This is what I posted on PopSugar Must Haves FB:

        I've seen the July box. Oh I had given credit that since months of advice planning go into the boxes, that the 1 Year Anniversary Box would be spectacular. I was so sadly mistaken. I suppose that a certain item is to be worn with that hideous watch from a previous box so it can be a full on Ghetto "look". Maybe hang the watch from the chain for a Flavr-Flav costume? Or maybe repurposed as a tow chain if a car breaks down.

           Months of planning, and the best you can do is Super Goop?? Send whatever y'all are smoking in the next box so we can maybe "get" where the thinking is coming from. I apologize to everyone that I told that the Anniversary Box would be incredible. I lied. I didn't mean to lie, but there it is.


----------



## gejag (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is what I posted on PopSugar Must Haves FB:
> 
> ...


 _OMG,  You did not!??  I am laughing so hard I'm crying and my dog is howling at me!   If I could Favorite you on this site, I would!!   You are hilarious...they will probably give you a year free,  lol  You have made my day!_


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 7, 2013)

I can't wait to get my box.  I think it'll be here Tuesday. 

Anyone who's not thrilled with your box/items, let me know.  I'd be up for working out a deal!


----------



## bluelion (Jul 7, 2013)

Not that I think it's a great box or anything, but did they actually advertise it as an Anniversary box? I feel like they never really made that distinction, so I wouldn't really expect it to stand out in that way unless they mentioned it was going to be extra special for that reason.

It would've been nice to see a tote bag of some kind. And enough with the ice cube trays! They sent ice cube trays with the For Him luxury box from Christmas (which I loved the first time), and they're useful and all once in a while, but not exciting anymore. I don't like any of these sub boxes sending out repeat items.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 7, 2013)

They never said anything about a "super special anniversary box." People have just been making that up! I also think you should reserve judgement until you actually have the box in your hands. I doubt this box will be my favorite, but I think bashing without actually seeing anything in person is ridiculous.


----------



## Eleda (Jul 8, 2013)

.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 8, 2013)

I have freedom of speech and the right to air my opinions. If you disagree with my opinion, fine that is your right, but that doesn't change the fact that it is not "wrong:" for me to have done so. Nor is it "rude" to have an opinion just from spoilers. I've seen chains like that at Claire's (much cheaper as well), I also regrettably received an extremely similar chain from Wantable.  I know my own taste perfectly well, and what look those chains brings to my mind. I have never been been impressed with any of the numerous Super Goop items to date.  This is not a sub with variations, so it's not is if I will be pleasantly surprised when it gets here. For my $35 I am extremely let down this month. If you love this stuff, Bless your heart and more power to you.

    There is a feature that allows you to block member's posts if you would like to block mine.


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 8, 2013)

Seriously?? Popsugar sends out same box (tiny variation) to EVERY subscriber. I can't think of ONE product that the entire population would thumbs up. Imagine 4-6. This sub is a huge gamble. There is no promise of personalization. You may love some. You may like some. You may hate some. In my opinion, if you don't like those chances, don't sub.


----------



## ldoctor (Jul 8, 2013)

I can't believe I received my box already. It is usually a 14 days from ship. I was charged on the 1st and I had it on Saturday.  It was OK. I will the flavor of the tea, but I haven't tried it yet. I feel the same as most everybody on the necklace. I probably will never wear it. I would like to see them send some things in silver, but I don't know I really have not been all that thrilled with their jewelery  pieces. I would have expected a better box with it being summer, more choices I guess. I debate every month whether to cancel this box or not.  It is hit or miss like someone else said.


----------



## Eleda (Jul 8, 2013)

.


----------



## Eleda (Jul 8, 2013)

.


----------



## PinkShanyn (Jul 8, 2013)

Honestly.  I hate looking at the spoilers... but I simply cannot go the extra two hours til my box arrives  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Why do I hate spoilers?  All the people who automatically assume they HATE something.  I've seen multiple items come through this box that I'm not in love with during the spoilers.   In fact, some I'm pretty sure I'm going to trash.  (ie - tassel necklace and the scarf last month)  know what I've worn/used the most out of my boxes?  THE TASSEL NECKLACE... and I've worn that blasted scarf about forty-two-eleventy times.  I love them!  I'm not super impressed with the necklace from the spoilers... but I'll give it a shot.  If i'm still not a fan, I have a 7 year old niece who loves necklaces of ANY kind.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Iced tea is TOTAL SUMMER... I'm geeked for the tea actually.  The ice cube tray is alright.. i use ice like a crazy person... and who knows... massive ice cubes may make my heart happy.  As far as the face nonsense everyone is raving about.... I use nada.  Bar soap and maybe argan oil IF i NEED it.  IDK that i'll love it... but I'll try it... and worse case scenario?  my sisters will get to fight over it.  And cookies?  who the he** doesn't like cookies.  (if you dont, send them to me... fat girls LOVE COOKIES!!!!  ALL THE COOKIES!!!)  

Again -- I don't have my box yet.... but I've come to learn that the JOY of sub boxes is USING the products...giving them a SHOT, and THEN deciding if you're a fan.  I  know my personal tastes have branched out significantly from when i first subbed.  I used to only wear the daintiest of jewelry and snubbed my nose at 'trends' .. i was a total 'classics' girl.  Now I feel like I can branch out a LITTLE with one or two accessories. So THANKS, PS!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PinkShanyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honestly.  I hate looking at the spoilers... but I simply cannot go the extra two hours til my box arrives  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Why do I hate spoilers?  All the people who automatically assume they HATE something.  I've seen multiple items come through this box that I'm not in love with during the spoilers.   In fact, some I'm pretty sure I'm going to trash.  (ie - tassel necklace and the scarf last month)  know what I've worn/used the most out of my boxes?  THE TASSEL NECKLACE... and I've worn that blasted scarf about forty-two-eleventy times.  I love them!  I'm not super impressed with the necklace from the spoilers... but I'll give it a shot.  If i'm still not a fan, I have a 7 year old niece who loves necklaces of ANY kind.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Iced tea is TOTAL SUMMER... I'm geeked for the tea actually.  The ice cube tray is alright.. i use ice like a crazy person... and who knows... massive ice cubes may make my heart happy.  As far as the face nonsense everyone is raving about.... I use nada.  Bar soap and maybe argan oil IF i NEED it.  IDK that i'll love it... but I'll try it... and worse case scenario?  my sisters will get to fight over it.  And cookies?  who the he** doesn't like cookies.  (if you dont, send them to me... fat girls LOVE COOKIES!!!!  ALL THE COOKIES!!!)
> 
> Again -- I don't have my box yet.... but I've come to learn that the JOY of sub boxes is USING the products...giving them a SHOT, and THEN deciding if you're a fan.  I  know my personal tastes have branched out significantly from when i first subbed.  I used to only wear the daintiest of jewelry and snubbed my nose at 'trends' .. i was a total 'classics' girl.  Now I feel like I can branch out a LITTLE with one or two accessories. So THANKS, PS!









It's funny because everyone RAVED about last month's box.  My reaction?  Ugh.  Another DVD I won't use, another book I might or might not read. I hate popcorn cause it trashes my teeth and I STILL haven't used my Juice Beauty products. Mints...well I can get those at Target.  

I sold the DVD and book on eBay, spilled the mints in my dirty purse and have the Juice items up for trade. 

The only item I loved was the scarf and the G&amp;G gift card, and I do love that scarf and my tote from G&amp;G, which cost me an additional $23.  I'm not really mad about spending extra money for something I want, every stinkin hobby I have costs me extra money.  My gym membership doesn't come with fish oil, or healthy food or new running shoes or workout clothes, but I choose to have a gym membership.  My car doesn't come with gas and new tires every five years, but I choose to own a car. My nail polish collection doesn't come with top coats and base coats and tools to manicure my nails, I bought all that extra stuff to support my hobby.  Subscribing to PS is no different, it's a hobby, I chose it. I choose to spend extra money on it to further my fun by using the coupons, vouchers, gift cards and promos sent with it.  

But....OMG guys JUNE WAS THE BEST BOX EVER!!!....according to everyone else.

Loving or hating your box is your choice. PopSugar welcomes feedback, but insulting PS about their selections isn't going to get you a better box.

Their opinion this was a must have box, they're not wrong for sending it out.  It's all a matter of opinion.  

Getting all ranty over something you chose to sign up for, knowing full and well that you don't know what you'll find in your box is...kind of dramatic.  (my opinion)






For the love of God, if you don't like the necklace eBay/Craigslist/Trade/Throw out/Craft that shit and move along, it's just a necklace. 






I want to do all of these when I get my ice cube tray! 

http://www.buzzfeed.com/arielknutson/genius-ways-to-use-an-ice-cube-tray


----------



## jrenee (Jul 8, 2013)

I tried to order the July the pop sugar box earlier this month but I'm currently on the waitlist.  Based on the spoilers, I am not that excited to get the July box - I hope that August will have things I would use!


----------



## arp2489 (Jul 8, 2013)

Got my box on Saturday...

At first I was very "meeehhhh" about the contents...

For the most part I am always a little "meeehhh" about these boxes...and then I wind up using everything / gifting some of the items / selling some of the items. It always works out.

I really want the August box to blow me away! I love PopSugar (well, let's be honest, love/hate them



), but I am debating, come fall, giving it up for a little bit. Just to save some money. I guess only time will tell!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 8, 2013)

I am totally fine with this month's box and looking forward to getting it in my hot little hands.  I will say that I cracked up when I saw

tea
in the box just because it is something I keep getting,and I am starting to get a stockpile of soon.  I like trying new stuff out, and I like being stretched a bit by a range of styles and products.


----------



## arp2489 (Jul 8, 2013)

Quote:
For the love of God, if you don't like the necklace eBay/Craigslist/Trade/Throw out/Craft that shit and move along, it's just a necklace. 






HAHAHAHAHAHA - dying laughing at my computer right now...


----------



## meaganola (Jul 8, 2013)

Aaah, that tea! I have a vastly different reaction to it: I received some of this in various flavors in a few different boxes last year and loved it, but I could never find it in stores. I'm really looking forward to this as long as it's not that one flavor that tasted like vitamin C tablets! I can't remember which one that was, though. Maybe a citrus green?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Aaah, that tea! I have a vastly different reaction to it: I received some of this in various flavors in a few different boxes last year and loved it, but I could never find it in stores. I'm really looking forward to this as long as it's not that one flavor that tasted like vitamin C tablets! I can't remember which one that was, though. Maybe a citrus green?


 


> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am totally fine with this month's box and looking forward to getting it in my hot little hands.  I will say that I cracked up when I saw
> 
> ...


 I just saw it at Nordstrom this weekend, they sell it in the coffee bar and I think it's the same kind make.  I LOVE it.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 8, 2013)

I need to find an alternative use for tea!

I did give my mother in law the Tea Forte stuff that we got before and she absolutely loved it. I'll probably end up giving this stuff to her too.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 8, 2013)

LOL!  I am making myself at least try it all. 

Iced tea seems preferable for some reason.  I have learned that I do not like green tea (to me it tastes like flowers).  Tea in my sub boxes is a running joke in my house.

This is heard at least once a month:

me: You know what I need?

my boyfriend: A fine selection of teas?

me: Exactly!


----------



## OiiO (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I need to find an alternative use for tea!
> 
> I did give my mother in law the Tea Forte stuff that we got before and she absolutely loved it. I'll probably end up giving this stuff to her too.


 You can infuse your cakes with it, there are lots of recipes online. Or you can use black tea as a marinade for the meat, just like some people use old coffee or coke  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It works!


----------



## jackieee (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm 50/50 on this box, I think. The cookie chips are amazing and I'll definitely buy them if I see them somewhere. I love nail polish, and I actually don't have a lilac color, so I'm happy with that. I'm really big on the gold chains these days...I prefer mine slightly thicker, and I'm not a huge fan of rose gold, but I'll still wear it. However, more tea? I hate iced tea...maybe I can make some homemade bubble tea with it or something. Probably not...it'll sit in my pantry for years. The ice cube tray? Dog hair gets everywhere in my house, so I don't do ice cube trays...unless I'm giving some to the dogs! The sunscreen...well, I was at Target yesterday to buy some sunscreen, but sunscreen is kind of expensive, so I didn't get any. So I'm actually happy about the sunscreen! Hopefully it doesn't make me break out or something.

So I guess I'm happier with more products in this than disappointed. I feel like something is missing though.


----------



## JessP (Jul 8, 2013)

Just read through the spoiler posts - I'm okay with this box but not extremely excited about it. I really would've liked one of those fun beach bags  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Overall, though, I really enjoy PopSugar but not the hefty price tag, so I think we'll be parting ways after this month.


----------



## AmandaMaven (Jul 8, 2013)

I got my box on Saturday and while I liked most things in the box, I am using three of the products as I type, but tthe chain really disappointed me a lot. I mean, what the hell were they thinking? Fortunately, my mother likes it, so it is not a complete loss.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 8, 2013)

Got my box today... I feel better about it having checked out everything in person but am still not "wow'd" by it all. I think the chain looks better in person but I am still going to try to get a little creative with it. I fear the cookie chips will be gone by tomorrow...they are pretty damn delicious.

This was my first box. I think I will stick around to see what August brings before I decide if I will continue with this sub.


----------



## PinkShanyn (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PinkShanyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honestly.  I hate looking at the spoilers... but I simply cannot go the extra two hours til my box arrives  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Why do I hate spoilers?  All the people who automatically assume they HATE something.  I've seen multiple items come through this box that I'm not in love with during the spoilers.   In fact, some I'm pretty sure I'm going to trash.  (ie - tassel necklace and the scarf last month)  know what I've worn/used the most out of my boxes?  THE TASSEL NECKLACE... and I've worn that blasted scarf about forty-two-eleventy times.  I love them!  I'm not super impressed with the necklace from the spoilers... but I'll give it a shot.  If i'm still not a fan, I have a 7 year old niece who loves necklaces of ANY kind.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Iced tea is TOTAL SUMMER... I'm geeked for the tea actually.  The ice cube tray is alright.. i use ice like a crazy person... and who knows... massive ice cubes may make my heart happy.  As far as the face nonsense everyone is raving about.... I use nada.  Bar soap and maybe argan oil IF i NEED it.  IDK that i'll love it... but I'll try it... and worse case scenario?  my sisters will get to fight over it.  And cookies?  who the he** doesn't like cookies.  (if you dont, send them to me... fat girls LOVE COOKIES!!!!  ALL THE COOKIES!!!)
> 
> Again -- I don't have my box yet.... but I've come to learn that the JOY of sub boxes is USING the products...giving them a SHOT, and THEN deciding if you're a fan.  I  know my personal tastes have branched out significantly from when i first subbed.  I used to only wear the daintiest of jewelry and snubbed my nose at 'trends' .. i was a total 'classics' girl.  Now I feel like I can branch out a LITTLE with one or two accessories. So THANKS, PS!


 UPDATE:

The box is in my hot little hands.... first thing I did... looked at the necklace.  It's not my usual style... but I think it has the potential to be cute.  As long as you're not completely trashy with the rest of the outfit, I don't think it'll be completely ratchet.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

The cookie chips are gone... GONE!  I devoured them.  they're thin crispy cookie goodness.  So my previous comment stands... don't want em?  send them my way.... I'll take ALL THE COOKIES!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The tea I'll def use... tea is something I always manage to pick up a box of a random flavor like once a month... i have 6 boxes at home and 6 at work.  It's not something I drink daily but I go in spurts... so it'll get used. 

Who doesn't like ice/need ice trays?  Maybe Eskimos?  nope... I think they'll still like the ice tray... they could use it to build igloos for the penguins... penguins like ice too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The polish is just that - polish.  It's something that even I (the fashion wary) can and will experiment with.  I have millions (exaggeration -- kinda) of bottles and don't have a dusty lavender... but I like pastels and purples/blues so i'm good. 

I agree that this box wasn't really a 'wow' month.... but it's useful stuff... and after the extreme value last month I'm OK with this box... although I do need more popcorn  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

Let's get revved up for NEXT month... which will be the most awesomest box evveeerrrrr... because it's my birthday month  (hear that, Popsugar?)    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kerryliz (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PinkShanyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honestly.  I hate looking at the spoilers... but I simply cannot go the extra two hours til my box arrives  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Why do I hate spoilers?  All the people who automatically assume they HATE something.  I've seen multiple items come through this box that I'm not in love with during the spoilers.   In fact, some I'm pretty sure I'm going to trash.  (ie - tassel necklace and the scarf last month)  know what I've worn/used the most out of my boxes?  THE TASSEL NECKLACE... and I've worn that blasted scarf about forty-two-eleventy times.  I love them!  I'm not super impressed with the necklace from the spoilers... but I'll give it a shot.  If i'm still not a fan, I have a 7 year old niece who loves necklaces of ANY kind.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Iced tea is TOTAL SUMMER... I'm geeked for the tea actually.  The ice cube tray is alright.. i use ice like a crazy person... and who knows... massive ice cubes may make my heart happy.  As far as the face nonsense everyone is raving about.... I use nada.  Bar soap and maybe argan oil IF i NEED it.  IDK that i'll love it... but I'll try it... and worse case scenario?  my sisters will get to fight over it.  And cookies?  who the he** doesn't like cookies.  (if you dont, send them to me... fat girls LOVE COOKIES!!!!  ALL THE COOKIES!!!)
> 
> Again -- I don't have my box yet.... but I've come to learn that the JOY of sub boxes is USING the products...giving them a SHOT, and THEN deciding if you're a fan.  I  know my personal tastes have branched out significantly from when i first subbed.  I used to only wear the daintiest of jewelry and snubbed my nose at 'trends' .. i was a total 'classics' girl.  Now I feel like I can branch out a LITTLE with one or two accessories. So THANKS, PS!


 This! I'm completely addicted to this forum for the spoilers, but it's gotten so tedious to read everyone witching and moaning every month. If you're someone who "knows your own taste perfectly well" then why not just shop for yourself?

I subscribe to PopSugar because I love getting things that I would normally never go for, and making them work.* *Like PinkShanyn, before PS I wasn't ever really one for accessories. I never wore a scarf for any reason but to keep warm - now the Brokedown scarf from September and the Gorjana scarf from June are two of my favorite things to wear. Never used to wear gold, love and wear my tassel necklace all the time. Heck - I even wear that ridiculous giant rubber watch thing from time to time! (Okay, only when I go to concerts and/or 80's theme parties, but it's still fun and surprisingly gets a lot of compliments!)

I just opened this month's box today and I'm totally into it. I'm happy for anything that helps keep me young and beautiful forever, so yay for anti-aging sunscreen! I don't really wear too much nail polish because I'm a freak and compulsively pick at my nails when I paint them, but I think it'll be cute for my toes. The cookie chips are ridiculously good. Iced tea is hard to mess up, so I'm sure it'll be good. Giant ice cubes are awesome - I have a friend who always uses them when he entertains and they're really cool.

As for the necklace that everyone is SO upset about... Is it something I would buy for myself? Probably not. Will I wear it? Definitely. Will I make it look good? You bet your ass I will!  Oh, and someone in the thread before asked if it could be used as a head band so I tried it... I have a freaking huge dome so it didn't fit like a regular headband would, but it actually looked REALLY cute when I kind of laid it on top of my head in a sort of roman/greek headpiece kind of way, and because of the weight I think it would stay in place without pins (as long as you're not doing jumping jacks or cartwheels).

Soo that's my two cents - to everyone that's unhappy with the box, I hope you learn to love it... Otherwise, here's hoping next month they just send us all a big wad of cash so everyone's happy!


----------



## mckondik (Jul 8, 2013)

Ooo cash!!! Wait... What will the denominations be? I don't want singles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Jul 8, 2013)

It better be at least $100 cash!!!


----------



## LindseyJ (Jul 8, 2013)

My tracking by reference was working, but now its not.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I really hope my box gets here this week! I'm not too excited about most of the stuff in it though. I do usually get something in the box that I'm not happy with, but I've also gotten quite a few things that I LOVE so it kind of evens out for me! I use the pacifica chapstick and the buxom mascara everyday! and also the juice beauty stuff from last month. Thats just kind of the way that I have to look at these boxes (I also get ipsy). Not everything I get is really for me, but as long as I get enough things that I do like, I'm fine with the rest. I've been getting the popsugar box since December and I dont really see myself cancelling anytime soon. Anyway, I just wish my tracking would work again, haha.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PinkShanyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honestly.  I hate looking at the spoilers... but I simply cannot go the extra two hours til my box arrives  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Why do I hate spoilers?  All the people who automatically assume they HATE something.  I've seen multiple items come through this box that I'm not in love with during the spoilers.   In fact, some I'm pretty sure I'm going to trash.  (ie - tassel necklace and the scarf last month)  know what I've worn/used the most out of my boxes?  THE TASSEL NECKLACE... and I've worn that blasted scarf about forty-two-eleventy times.  I love them!  I'm not super impressed with the necklace from the spoilers... but I'll give it a shot.  If i'm still not a fan, I have a 7 year old niece who loves necklaces of ANY kind.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Iced tea is TOTAL SUMMER... I'm geeked for the tea actually.  The ice cube tray is alright.. i use ice like a crazy person... and who knows... massive ice cubes may make my heart happy.  As far as the face nonsense everyone is raving about.... I use nada.  Bar soap and maybe argan oil IF i NEED it.  IDK that i'll love it... but I'll try it... and worse case scenario?  my sisters will get to fight over it.  And cookies?  who the he** doesn't like cookies.  (if you dont, send them to me... fat girls LOVE COOKIES!!!!  ALL THE COOKIES!!!)
> 
> Again -- I don't have my box yet.... but I've come to learn that the JOY of sub boxes is USING the products...giving them a SHOT, and THEN deciding if you're a fan.  I  know my personal tastes have branched out significantly from when i first subbed.  I used to only wear the daintiest of jewelry and snubbed my nose at 'trends' .. i was a total 'classics' girl.  Now I feel like I can branch out a LITTLE with one or two accessories. So THANKS, PS!


I still have not worn the Tassel necklace out of the house.  I attempted to once, my bf walked by and said , "boy, that necklace is ugly," and that was that. It should be said that he rarely comments on my jewelry and until then, it was only positive. I have put it on a lot of times, then taken it off because it just did not work with what I was wearing.  I still think I will find the right combo someday...


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 8, 2013)

Got mine today. Cookies are delish! I'll use everything.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I still have not worn the Tassel necklace out of the house.  I attempted to once, my bf walked by and said , "boy, that necklace is ugly," and that was that. It should be said that he rarely comments on my jewelry and until then, it was only positive. I have put it on a lot of times, then taken it off because it just did not work with what I was wearing.  I still think I will find the right combo someday...


I think the tassel necklace is super cute and would gladly take it off your hands if you never find the right combo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stasi7 (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm glad I waited to pass judgment on this box until after I received it bc I really like it!! The nail polish color is so pretty, I've been wanting this color and it'll look so pretty with a tan! Perfect for summer! The necklace isn't as bad as everyone has been making it out to be either. I think it'll look really cute with a basic tank top, jeans and heels. It would look super cute with a denim shirt, as well! The tea sounds delish!! Can't wait to try it!! I love that the sunscreen is also anti-aging. I'll use it as my everyday face lotion once mine is gone. Overall, I think this is a great summer box!! You can't please everyone!


----------



## stasi7 (Jul 8, 2013)

> I still have not worn the Tassel necklace out of the house.Â  I attempted to once, my bf walked by and said , "boy, that necklace is ugly," and that was that. It should be said that he rarely comments on my jewelry and until then, it was only positive. I have put it on a lot of times, then taken it off because it just did not work with what I was wearing.Â  I still think I will find the right combo someday...


i love the tassel necklace! I wear it all the time! It's such a simple, easy piece. Try it with a basic tee or tank top to dress it up.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 8, 2013)

I leave out where I can see it so I remember to keep trying at it.  Thanks guys


----------



## KayEss (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jackieee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The cookie chips are amazing and I'll definitely buy them if I see them somewhere.


 I saw them at Safeway today!


----------



## ginginginger (Jul 8, 2013)

This is slightly off-topic, but does anyone know which month the tassel necklace came in? I finally wore mine out last week, but ended up leaving it behind in the changing room :'( I only got to wear it once! Boo =/ I was subscribed to Popsugar starting November 2012 and I haven't used a LOT of them if anyone is up for a trade?


----------



## elbowglitter (Jul 8, 2013)

[SIZE=1em]I'm not desperately in love with this box, but I'm pretty happy.  I love, love, love iced tea, so the tea bags will get used.  Cookies? Always a plus in my book.  I wasn't sure about the necklace at first, but I love rose gold, and I think with the right outfit, this will be cute.  It would look especially cute under a button down shirt, I think, not that I wear those often.  I'm terrible about accessorizing, so things like this make it a lot easier.[/SIZE]

I don't do a lot of cocktails, so I'm not sure how much use the ice cubes will get, but I'm a triathlete, and those cubes will fit in my water bottles that go on my bike, so hooray for that.  

And I'm a pale redhead, so sunscreen is always a win in my box.

Often times, there are items in the box that I LOVE and items that I'm like "I'll never use this."  This box has neither, just products in the middle ground.  And I'm okay with that!


I didn't do the track by reference thing, but I just got my shipping notice this morning and my box was on my doorstep when I got home.  Delayed email?  I think so.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ginginginger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is slightly off-topic, but does anyone know which month the tassel necklace came in? I finally wore mine out last week, but ended up leaving it behind in the changing room :'( I only got to wear it once! Boo =/ I was subscribed to Popsugar starting November 2012 and I haven't used a LOT of them if anyone is up for a trade?


 March.


----------



## ginginginger (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> March.


 Ahh~ Got it. Thank you


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 8, 2013)

I received my official tracking email from PS today and my box hasn't moved at all since the 2nd of the month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's still stuck in the "initiated" stage I have a feeling it might be lost


----------



## MelissaB (Jul 8, 2013)

My box is 5.2 lbs being shipped Fed Ex Smart Post. 5.2 seems heavy to me. For some reason, I thought others were about 2 lbs?


----------



## meaganola (Jul 8, 2013)

> My box is 5.2 lbs being shipped Fed Ex Smart Post. 5.2 seems heavy to me. For some reason, I thought others were about 2 lbs?


 Mine is showing up as 3.7. I'm chalking it up to someone leaving a coffee cup on the scale during processing.


----------



## MelissaB (Jul 8, 2013)

> Mine is showing up as 3.7. I'm chalking it up to someone leaving a coffee cup on the scale during processing.


 That's likely! Yours seems slightly heavier than the norm too.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MelissaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box is 5.2 lbs being shipped Fed Ex Smart Post. 5.2 seems heavy to me. For some reason, I thought others were about 2 lbs?


 Higher weight = more chain?


----------



## Eleda (Jul 8, 2013)

*(Edited by magicalmom to remove quote, as quoted post has now been deleted for being against our Terms of Service)*
 
 
.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 8, 2013)

anyone have a car-towing success story with that necklace yet?


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 8, 2013)

Stepping in here for a moment since obviously this will eventually be brought up. Gejag was auto-banned under our infraction system. Unfortunately despite my previous warnings my moderator had to issue an infraction at Gejag which automatically banned her account for the next year due to the duration of the infraction.

Please understand I do listen to my moderators concerns and comments in all matters and in this case my moderators and I discussed the situation before the infraction was issued and I gave my go-ahead to issue the infraction. So I'm aware of the situation and the reason behind why it was issued. This infraction will not be lifted by me and can only be lifted by two other people - the owners of MUT. You as the member can give your opinion all you want on a company or product be it a good or bad opinion, normally we also do not restrict foul language (to a degree) however what a member cannot do is bash another member or call another member names regardless if the name calling is vulgar or not.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 8, 2013)

I am actually seriously starting to look forward to that necklace.  It would have gone really nicely with the top I was wearing today (a seriously '60s pink paisley tunic).  It won't go with the necklines of most of my stuff (lots of v-neck type stuff), but today's shirt was practically a boatneck.  My big concern is that it will be too short.  I hate choker-style necklaces.  They always feel like I'm being strangled.  I do wish that subs would stay away from jewelry, though, because it's just one of those things that are really taste-specific, like perfume.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 8, 2013)

Love the Mr. T picture! Another creative repurposing use at Halloween, to add finishing touch to a Pimp costume. Idea from DH who saw the picture and asked "why are they sending y'all a pimp chain?"

 You could try velvet ribbon or suede thong weaved through. Or mix with strand of pearls. Mine's going into the Halloween pile. Enjoy yours and share fun repurposing ideas!


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am actually seriously starting to look forward to that necklace.  It would have gone really nicely with the top I was wearing today (a seriously '60s pink paisley tunic).  It won't go with the necklines of most of my stuff (lots of v-neck type stuff), but today's shirt was practically a boatneck.  My big concern is that it will be too short.  I hate choker-style necklaces.  They always feel like I'm being strangled.  I do wish that subs would stay away from jewelry, though, because it's just one of those things that are really taste-specific, like perfume.


 I wouldn't say the necklace is a choker style. It does have a small extender on it so you can lengthen it a bit too. However, I would like the necklace more if the single chain was longer letting the double curb links lay a bit lower...I tend to wear longer necklaces. I don't mind necklaces that sit higher up on the neck/collar bone...but the chain has to be delicate. ANYHOW, after having tried it on...I think it looks better in person and it feels quite substantial.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't know exactly what happened, but I got a couple of PMs so I assume it was directed at me? Anyway, I finally got my shipping email this afternoon. My box was moving along pretty quickly but now it's been sitting since Saturday. Boo! I'll be out of town for a couple of days so it looks like I won't get mine until the weekend.


----------



## Stephinitely (Jul 9, 2013)

I got my box today and agree the necklace looks better on. It's not what I would buy for myself but I like that it's different and I'm going to try to make it work. For the ladies who are curious about how it lies, I took a pic with it on:

(although I'll admit the black tank doesn't help the Mr. T comparison!)

  


This wasn't my favorite box but I'll try to get use out of everything. Here's hoping August wows again!


----------



## zoseyposey (Jul 9, 2013)

The part about the necklace that bothered me was how shiny it was so I wove some ribbon in and am pretty happy with how it turned out  (I am not crafty at all)... At least its not going to be something I might put on now!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zoseyposey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The part about the necklace that bothered me was how shiny it was so I wove some ribbon in and am pretty happy with how it turned out  (I am not crafty at all)... At least its not going to be something I might put on now!
> 
> ...


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jul 9, 2013)

Y



> The part about the necklace that bothered me was how shiny it was so I wove some ribbon in and am pretty happy with how it turned out Â (I am not crafty at all)... At least its not going to be something I might put on now!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Yes!! This is awesome!!!


----------



## PinkShanyn (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I still have not worn the Tassel necklace out of the house.  I attempted to once, my bf walked by and said , "boy, that necklace is ugly," and that was that. It should be said that he rarely comments on my jewelry and until then, it was only positive. I have put it on a lot of times, then taken it off because it just did not work with what I was wearing.  I still think I will find the right combo someday...


 White v neck tee and jeans.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  coincidentally, that's also what I wear the G&amp;G scarf with... lmao... Have I already mentioned I'm not very fashion savvy?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PinkShanyn (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zoseyposey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The part about the necklace that bothered me was how shiny it was so I wove some ribbon in and am pretty happy with how it turned out  (I am not crafty at all)... At least its not going to be something I might put on now!
> 
> ...


----------



## catipa (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stasi7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm glad I waited to pass judgment on this box until after I received it bc I really like it!! The nail polish color is so pretty, I've been wanting this color and it'll look so pretty with a tan! Perfect for summer! The necklace isn't as bad as everyone has been making it out to be either. I think it'll look really cute with a basic tank top, jeans and heels. It would look super cute with a denim shirt, as well! The tea sounds delish!! Can't wait to try it!! I love that the sunscreen is also anti-aging. I'll use it as my everyday face lotion once mine is gone. Overall, I think this is a great summer box!! You can't please everyone!


This!  I agree with everything in your post


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't know if anyone mentioned this but I read the full blurb about the Supergoop! product on Sephora and it seems to be more than just an anti-aging sunscreen.

I am 22 (23 next weekend) so the anti-aging aspect did not impress me one bit because I don't particularly need it yet but then I read this on Sephora's site "Uniprotect PT-3 assists with repairing the skin from existing sun damage while reducing UV-induced oxidation" it also states that it is supposed to protect against "environmental stresses" and it's actually a serum not just a straight up daily moisturizer.

I haven't gotten my box (won't until Thursday) but thought this  information may help make somebody else more excited about their box.

Also, has anyone who got their box tried this product yet? I'm curious to see how skin reacts (especially people with sensitive acne-prone skin like me.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PinkShanyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> White v neck tee and jeans.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  coincidentally, that's also what I wear the G&amp;G scarf with... lmao... Have I already mentioned I'm not very fashion savvy?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


LOL! I think my biggest issue with it is wear it hangs.  The tassel dangles on my stomach and that just looks/feels weird to me.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PinkShanyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG!!!! HOW!?!?  I liked the necklace before and thought :meh... i'll wear it:  but i LOVE that!!!!!  Spill!  (pretty please)    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I would like the info too. It looks like just weaving a satin ribbon through?


----------



## JHP07 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zoseyposey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The part about the necklace that bothered me was how shiny it was so I wove some ribbon in and am pretty happy with how it turned out  (I am not crafty at all)... At least its not going to be something I might put on now!
> 
> ...


----------



## PinkShanyn (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL! I think my biggest issue with it is wear it hangs.  The tassel dangles on my stomach and that just looks/feels weird to me.


 It does on me too --- which I wasn't sure I liked... but a couple of the girls at work asked me about it -- and one even made a point to tell me she was going to buy longer necklaces to wear after seeing that one on me.... which was kind of strange to me... as I am NOT fashion forward and honestly... anything I wear normal people run away from with a quickness  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Popsugar is bringing me into the 'light'  lmao.


----------



## RDolph (Jul 9, 2013)

My husband saw the necklace and said, "I refuse to be seen with you wearing that." But this was it, good-bye PopSugar Must Have! It has been fun, but I am going to save the $35/month towards a big ticket item that is 100% me. Or maybe just more Juice Cosmetics products.

Either way, good luck ladies!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PinkShanyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It does on me too --- which I wasn't sure I liked... but a couple of the girls at work asked me about it -- and one even made a point to tell me she was going to buy longer necklaces to wear after seeing that one on me.... which was kind of strange to me... as I am NOT fashion forward and honestly... anything I wear normal people run away from with a quickness  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Popsugar is bringing me into the 'light'  lmao.


Hmmm.....  Another issue is that my style tends to veer to the sporty when I am not working.  I will wear that necklace this week, for more than 15 minutes ;-)


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zoseyposey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The part about the necklace that bothered me was how shiny it was so I wove some ribbon in and am pretty happy with how it turned out  (I am not crafty at all)... At least its not going to be something I might put on now!
> 
> ...


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 9, 2013)

Rue La La has $25 for $50 towards Mighty Leaf Tea today in case any of you liked it


----------



## wurly (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm in Chicago suburbs, still haven't received a shipping notice. Anyone else like me?


----------



## x0gabby (Jul 9, 2013)

My box is finally in atl, but it says I won't get it until Thursday! But it says my box weighs 5.7?!? That's more than double the norm!


----------



## IffB (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *x0gabby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box is finally in atl, but it says I won't get it until Thursday! But it says my box weighs 5.7?!? That's more than double the norm!


 My box also arrived in Atlanta, I live intown but it will be Thursday before delivery, too!  

5.5 is the weight...boy, that must be a heavy necklace! 

I canceled after this month since my 3 months for $85 ended with this box, however, I tried out some discount codes today and accidentally (really!!!) got another 3 months for $90 with the code refer5.... oh, well... $30 for a month for all the fun expectation/spoilers is not bad!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 9, 2013)

Got my box!







Wow the necklace is heavy!  6 oz!  I was surprised how heavy it is, but I don't own any "statement" necklaces like this.  I have chunky bracelets and cocktail rings but nothing with this much "heft."  
I think the necklace is way more lady like and pretty than it is ghetto/gangster/hiphop whatever it's been called.  It's a pinky rosey gold color (think copper) which doesn't scream hip-hop to me.  
  I'm going to wear it around town today on my lunch break and see if I'm confused for a 15 year old hip hopper.  
  I'll report my findings when I return.


----------



## elainecad (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box!
> 
> ...


----------



## elainecad (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm in Chicago suburbs, still haven't received a shipping notice. Anyone else like me?


I live in NWI, just received today. No tracking info at all.


----------



## isaboo (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't have the box yet but I'm already planning on giving the necklace to my almost-13-year old daughter.  She got the Sachi bracelet from a couple of months ago too...it didn't work on me but she loves it.


----------



## Kerryliz (Jul 9, 2013)

Just got this email: 






Guess they're celebrating their anniversary a month late!


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got this email:
> 
> ...


You beat me to the punch! Just got this email also... looking forward to August  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PinkShanyn (Jul 9, 2013)

Did ya'll see the email from popsugar -- a special G&amp;G Open Circle Necklace in their August box for their Anniversary!!!! WOOHOOO!!!  Happy Birthday to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marisaV (Jul 9, 2013)

I just got an email that says as an anniversary gift I am getting a Gorjana and Griffin open circle necklace ($65 value) in my August box.


----------



## jnm9jem (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got this email:
> 
> ...


 Got this too! YAY!


----------



## chillybeans (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RDolph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My husband saw the necklace and said, "I refuse to be seen with you wearing that." But this was it, good-bye PopSugar Must Have! It has been fun, but I am going to save the $35/month towards a big ticket item that is 100% me. Or maybe just more Juice Cosmetics products.
> 
> Either way, good luck ladies!


 I agree and am cancelling as well. It's just too hit or miss to justify the cost. And that necklace should have come with a discount for a chiropractor since it's so heavy! Ooowww! PM me if anyone is interested in any of the items.


----------



## Kerryliz (Jul 9, 2013)

cue complaints about the anniversary necklace in 5.... 4.... 3.... 2......


----------



## LindseyJ (Jul 9, 2013)

The necklace in that email is one that I can actually see myself wearing! and August is my birthday month so that makes it even better, haha! I couldn't find that necklace on the Gorjana website though. Is it new?


----------



## cmello (Jul 9, 2013)

already excited for august.. that necklace is simple and elegant.. winner in my book


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 9, 2013)

Yay! I love the anniversary necklace!


----------



## OiiO (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh this is a gorgeous necklace! I actually wanted to buy it with my coupon, glad I held off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jenniferrose (Jul 9, 2013)

Secretly hoping for a silver necklace just to be different.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Secretly hoping for a silver necklace just to be different.


Yeah, I'd rather have silver too. I'll take it either way though!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got this email:
> 
> ...


 I'm intrigued by this but when are they going to give us something in silver... and no that's not a complaint just an observation really. I think every piece of jewelry we have received form them has been some sort of gold tone.


----------



## jenniferrose (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm intrigued by this but when are they going to give us something in silver... and no that's not a complaint just an observation really. I think every piece of jewelry we have received form them has been some sort of gold tone.


 Definitely, not a complaint, just gold overload.

I ended up taking the tassels off my tassel necklace (a bit too long and showy for my own taste) and turned it into a great circle (well slightly octagon) necklace very similar to this gorjana one. A great repurposing for those that might not enjoy the tassels but now that this one is on the way, might be too similar to do.


----------



## Kerryliz (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm intrigued by this but when are they going to give us something in silver... and no that's not a complaint just an observation really. I think every piece of jewelry we have received form them has been some sort of gold tone.


 Haha I think you're right! The Gorjana bracelet from a while back, the bracelet from the april box, the Gorjana tassle and Baublebar chain necklaces, and now this! (also, interesting how they keep using the same companies..)

I really don't mind, which is kind of funny because I was ALWAYS a silver person until PopSugar, and now I love my gold pieces! To me, silver is better for more of an every day staple, and gold is more of a fun/statement piece. I'd be happy to see PS send something cool in silver though... maybe next time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Haha I think you're right! The Gorjana bracelet from a while back, the bracelet from the april box, the Gorjana tassle and Baublebar chain necklaces, and now this! (also, interesting how they keep using the same companies..)
> ...


 Me too everything I own is pretty much silver except for stuff I got from PS and now I'm like hmm well maybe I can wear that gold piece haha. I really ended up liking the Gorjana bracelet they sent out I think that is the one piece that turned me on to gold. I wasn't going to keep it at first but I figured might as well give it a try.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 9, 2013)

July is my first box, and as someone who doesnâ€™t care for gold jewellery or statement necklaces, I think I picked the wrong time to subscribe. The Gorjana necklace isn't bad though, and Iâ€™m still excited for August, especially if theyâ€™re making it special for the anniversary. 

My only complaint right now is that my July box hasnâ€™t reached my state yet!


----------



## have2haveit (Jul 9, 2013)

I got so excited that Once I got the email I came to makeuptalk to tell you guys but like always someone always beats me lolz.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 9, 2013)

I used to only wear silver jewelry but have slowly built up my gold jewelry wardrobe so I welcome that gold circle necklace!


----------



## pghmom1292 (Jul 9, 2013)

I came here to share the news about the email too hahaha. Guess everyone who was saying July was the anniversary box and then complained when it was lackluster kinda owe popsugar an apology. Like someone else said, popsugar didnt make a big deal about it so it probably wasn't the anniversary month. I am so excited for august, that necklace is so elegant and beautiful.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm intrigued by this but when are they going to give us something in silver... and no that's not a complaint just an observation really. I think every piece of jewelry we have received form them has been some sort of gold tone.


I agree. I simply don't wear gold other than my white/rose gold MK watch. That being said I'm not sure I'm going to continue subbing for August. Not that I'm trying to complain just trying to think critically, the necklace is a $60 value which means there's a good chance it will be the highest value item in our box and I know I personally won't wear it. Not sure if I'm willing to gamble on the rest of the contents in the box. Good thing I have till the end of the month to decide what I'm going to do.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Question- I bought a six month sub to PS and July is my last month- will it automatically switch to month by month or do I need to buy a month by month sub- thanks gals ðŸ˜˜


----------



## jenniferrose (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RaquelMichelle7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree. I simply don't wear gold other than my white/rose gold MK watch. That being said I'm not sure I'm going to continue subbing for August. Not that I'm trying to complain just trying to think critically, the necklace is a $60 value which means there's a good chance it will be the highest value item in our box and I know I personally won't wear it. Not sure if I'm willing to gamble on the rest of the contents in the box. Good thing I have till the end of the month to decide what I'm going to do.


 I completely read the term "gift" in the email to be bonus. We've received other high priced items (that watch in January I believe and the brokedown scarf, etc) and it wasn't considered a gift. Weird to gift someone something in a box they pay for. I see gift more like extra item. I wonder how Pop Sugar meant it.


----------



## MissKellyC (Jul 9, 2013)

I have to say, I'm loving how the necklace looks! I'm excited to get my box and try it out! =D also excited for next month too!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> cue complaints about the anniversary necklace in 5.... 4.... 3.... 2......


 hahah!  I luvvvvv the necklace.

It would look pretty in silver too!

I bet folks feel kinda lame for yelling at PS for not making the July box SPECKFREAKINTACULAR....cause.....July wasn't their anniversary box, guys, well duh!





Oh and btw:

I wasn't mistaken for a rapper today at lunch while wearing my ghetto-chain.  

 
Probably because I'm 20 years older AND dressed semi professional.  
 
So in conclusion my findings match my initial thoughts, you can rock any item, it's all in how you style it.


----------



## Kerryliz (Jul 9, 2013)

I agree. I simply don't wear gold other than my white/rose gold MK watch. That being said I'm not sure I'm going to continue subbing for August. Not that I'm trying to complain just trying to think critically, the necklace is a $60 value which means there's a good chance it will be the highest value item in our box and I know I personally won't wear it. Not sure if I'm willing to gamble on the rest of the contents in the box. Good thing I have till the end of the month to decide what I'm going to do.

Hmm.. I took it as the necklace will be an "extra" gift - as in the rest of the box contents should still be $100+ ...I could definitely be wrong though, now I'm curious!! 



> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question- I bought a six month sub to PS and July is my last month- will it automatically switch to month by month or do I need to buy a month by month sub- thanks gals ðŸ˜˜


 It will automatically switch to month-to-month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## have2haveit (Jul 9, 2013)

> I completely read the term "gift" in the email to be bonus. We've received other high priced items (that watch in January I believe and the brokedown scarf, etc) and it wasn't considered a gift. Weird to gift someone something in a box they pay for. I see gift more like extra item. I wonder how Pop Sugar meant it.


 great observation jenniferrose!


----------



## stasi7 (Jul 9, 2013)

I didn't get that email. I wonder if that means I won't be getting one? That would stink! Really cute necklace!


----------



## catipa (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stasi7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I didn't get that email. I wonder if that means I won't be getting one? That would stink! Really cute necklace!


I am pretty sure on Popsugar's web page it said every subscriber would be getting one.


----------



## wurly (Jul 9, 2013)

Are there any coupon codes out there? I can't get any coupon code to work at all. I tried refer5, get10, get25, take10, take 25. My subscription expires after this monch, and I really want to see the August box.


----------



## stasi7 (Jul 9, 2013)

> I am pretty sure on Popsugar's web page it said every subscriber would be getting one.


Yay!! Thank you!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Are there any coupon codes out there? I can't get any coupon code to work at all. I tried refer5, get10, get25, take10, take 25. My subscription expires after this monch, and I really want to see the August box.


 I was able to use refer5 to gift myself the August box. I used the same code to gift July's box.


----------



## OiiO (Jul 9, 2013)

Here's my Instagram swatch of the

NCLA nail polish in As If! Sorry, it's not very true to color because of the filters  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The formula is very goopy and streaky, but nothing a good top coat can't fix. I like that these polishes are big 5-free.


----------



## martianeskimo (Jul 9, 2013)

> cue complaints about the anniversary necklace in 5.... 4.... 3.... 2......


 Lolllll I feel like there will never be anything that everyone likes so I just try to wait and decide whether I like it myself when I actually get the box. I've actually sort of avoided coming on here because reading complaints makes me almost question what I liked in the first place. As for the August necklace, it's completely my style so I'm one of the happy ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elainecad (Jul 9, 2013)

Looking forward to August.  The necklace looks nice!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 9, 2013)

I got my box today &amp; I think it's awesome!! I shared the cookies with friends &amp; we all loved them- those are seriously dangerous!! I'll definitely use all the products- I'm super excited about the SuperGoop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LucysKeeper (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't think I'm signed up to receive popsugar e-mails, I only ever get the ones about my box shipping...is there something else you have to sign up for to get these emails?


----------



## Glossygirl (Jul 9, 2013)

> Are there any coupon codes out there? I can't get any coupon code to work at all. I tried refer5, get10, get25, take10, take 25. My subscription expires after this monch, and I really want to see the August box.


 Refer5 still works. Try canceling your current subscription and resubbing using the code and see if that works.


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 9, 2013)

Love the Gorjana necklace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love Gorjana jewelry its always so dainty yet very delicate and feminine.

In case they do send silver I would trade in an instance with someone who gets gold.

I do not look good in silver jewelry. 

My box is being slow :/


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm in Chicago suburbs, still haven't received a shipping notice. Anyone else like me?


 Got my shipping notice yesterday. It hit Chicago yesterday, but hasn't updated to New Berlin yet. My guess is I'll get it Thursday (New Berlin tomorrow) back to Chicago the next day.


----------



## MissKellyC (Jul 9, 2013)

> Here's my Instagram swatch of the
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I actually think it looks nice! Have there been any variations yet?


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I completely read the term "gift" in the email to be bonus. We've received other high priced items (that watch in January I believe and the brokedown scarf, etc) and it wasn't considered a gift. Weird to gift someone something in a box they pay for. I see gift more like extra item. I wonder how Pop Sugar meant it.


 I took it to mean the same as you.


----------



## EastCoastPlus40 (Jul 9, 2013)

July is the anniversary month, the first box was July 2012. Hummm .... maybe they forgot?

http://musthave.popsugar.com/July-POPSUGAR-Must-Have-Bag-24121985

I love this box! including the tow chain.


----------



## KayEss (Jul 9, 2013)

I love the anniversary necklace! It's really simple and delicate, which is just what I like in my jewelry. Of course I'm wondering the same thing as everyone else--did it have to be gold? Again? I don't mind I suppose, but it's kind of crazy at this point how much gold there has been with literally no silver options.

I do think "Our Gift to You" implied that it was an additional gift, especially considering that they already include pieces of that value sometimes. I'm not sure what makes this an "anniversary" item otherwise. I had no expectations of an anniversary box, but I thought that if they did one they might just include a cupcake bath bomb or something. Not that I'm complaining! This necklace makes next month's box totally worth it already to me!


----------



## SammieHammie (Jul 9, 2013)

I just got my box today and I'm sooo disappointed. This was my birthday gift to myself and it's my LEAST favorite box out of all the ones I've received, including the disappointed December Luxury Box. I was hoping this box would be the high point of my craptacular week, but it just kind of added to it.

The necklace is ugly! Plus it's super heavy which isn't something I would want to wear in the summer anyway. Especially not with my fibro.

The cookies are good, but not a "must have."

Supergoop. Really? I don't need overpriced sunscreen that's been around for a while.

The nail polish was something I thought I would be excited for, but the color is weird. Purple is my favorite color but this shade looks...sickly.

The only thing that I'm ok with is the iced tea and ice cube tray. My friend and I were eyeing the ice cube tray at TJ Maxx a while ago. But it can be found at TJ Maxx so still nothing "must have" about it.


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 9, 2013)

For as many of you who are hating this necklace, you'd think it wouldn't be so hard for me to score one. I want it!!!  I don't care if y'all think I'm Mr. T or LL Cool J, those guys are badass!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 9, 2013)

Grr, I forgot about another one of my necklace issues: I actually have one that I have worn 24/7 for, oh, fifteen years or so:



That is a traditional Maori fishhook, gang. It does not come off. Ever. It looks weird with shorter necklaces, although it works just fine with longer dangly necklaces because short + long = groovy hippy layered. Short + short = unplanned mess.


----------



## penny13 (Jul 9, 2013)

This was my first monthly box from them and man, after seeing the June box, I am so sad! The necklace is just way to heavy for me, the cookies were good but a small size...here's hoping the SPF is nice! Now, to try and figure out a way to get rid of that chain....


----------



## alterkate (Jul 9, 2013)

Inside the PopSugar July planning meeting:

    "Okay guys, we need to come up with some stuff for July hereâ€¦let's just start some free-association brainstorming and see what happens!"
"Okay, July is hotâ€¦want to cool down. Ice cubes? Ice cube tray?" 
"Yeah! That's great! Ice cubesâ€¦go withâ€¦iced tea?" 
"Sure, sure, that's goodâ€¦" 
"Hmmâ€¦Ice Cube, Ice Tâ€¦Mr. T? Hey, didn't we get a necklace from Bauble Bar a little while back? That one that we all laughed at and said could have come from Mr. T's closet?" 
"Yeah, let's see how many people we can convince that it's not ugly, but actually really trendy!" 
"Okay, so Mr. T makes me think of Dr. T's Supergoop. Doesn't Supergoop make sunscreen? That's summery, right?"
"All right, soâ€¦.Julyâ€¦4th of Julyâ€¦barbecuesâ€¦hot dogsâ€¦.chipsâ€¦.cookies? Cookie chips! Awesome! I think we have our box!"
"Hey, this is great stuff, but we only have 5 items. We need to step this up a bit or those ladies on Makeuptalk are gonna be pissed!"
"Eh,  just throw some of last year's nail polish in and call it good."


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 9, 2013)

> Inside the PopSugar July planning meeting: Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



OMG!!! LOL! Best post on MUT today, hands down! Bravo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love it!


----------



## JenniferV (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EastCoastPlus40* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> July is the anniversary month, the first box was July 2012. Hummm .... maybe they forgot?
> 
> ...


 I can't help but wonder if they are just pretending that never happened??  They called it the Must Have bag back then and didn't have the Must Have categories they have now.


----------



## AliMo (Jul 9, 2013)

LOL. Maybe they are pretending that July 2012 was a "soft opening" and August 2012 was the "grand opening." They did have that guarantee thing where you were allowed to get the next box free if you didn't like July 2012 and 50% off coupon codes. I for sure did not want to subscribe after seeing July 2012.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 9, 2013)

I actually like what I see spoiler wise and I can't wait to get it! I should have gotten it today, but my mailman doesn't deliver mail when it's over 90 degrees outside, so hopefully I'll get it tomorrow!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 9, 2013)

First:: My wedding anniversary is in January......we never wait until February to say "Happy Anniversary!"

Second: Love the circle necklace, looks  classic, wearable, and feminine.

Third: Notes from July Planning Meeting is the funniest ( and truest) sound thing!


----------



## alterkate (Jul 9, 2013)

> OMG!!! LOL! Best post on MUT today, hands down! Bravo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love it!


 Ha ha! Thanks! Seriously though, I am overall pretty happy with this box. I am a recent Supergoop convert so I'm pretty excited to have a full sized product from them. My kids and I already devoured the cookies, and I think I'm gonna rock that necklace with my pencil skirt and platform peep-toes at work this week! The other items are "meh" but I've already gotten more than my money's worth for this month.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Inside the PopSugar July planning meeting:
> 
> ...


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 10, 2013)

> For as many of you who are hating this necklace, you'd think it wouldn't be so hard for me to score one. I want it!!! Â I don't care if y'all think I'm Mr. T or LL Cool J, those guys are badass!Â  :laughno:


 It will turn up on eBay soon - everyone hasn't gotten their boxes yet.


----------



## jrenee (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Inside the PopSugar July planning meeting:
> 
> ...


----------



## mrskatemarie (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Inside the PopSugar July planning meeting:
> 
> ...


----------



## mrskatemarie (Jul 10, 2013)

I got my box yesterday. I actually think the necklace is a lot better in person. It's too heavy for me, but I think it would look great on someone that can pull it off. The only thing I'm not a huge fan of is the tea because I don't drink it, but my sister would love it so I'll just pass it along!


----------



## cmello (Jul 10, 2013)

i got my box yesterday, i'm wearing my necklace today and I already got compliments. yes its heavy  but with a simple t-shirt like i'm wearing it looks really nice. i'm also eating the  cookie chips ( dark chocolate) as we speak and they are too die for. I want to get every flavor now. I got the Mango tea which i'm so happy about because I hate peach, so excited to make it this weekend using my icecubes of course.. The goop is a win for me. its 90+ here on the east coast so it will go to good use and lastly love the polish will test it out tonight. Looking forward to August!


----------



## Kerryliz (Jul 10, 2013)

Wearing my necklace today!! (and apparently a very wrinkled skirt.. hmm)


----------



## mrskatemarie (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wearing my necklace today!! (and apparently a very wrinkled skirt.. hmm)


 Looks great!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 10, 2013)

> Wearing my necklace today!! (and apparently a very wrinkled skirt.. hmm)


 Wow, that looks much better with a v-neck than I had expected!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Inside the PopSugar July planning meeting:
> 
> ...


----------



## IffB (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wearing my necklace today!! (and apparently a very wrinkled skirt.. hmm)


 Nice!


----------



## IffB (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Inside the PopSugar July planning meeting:
> 
> ...


----------



## OiiO (Jul 10, 2013)

And here are my two necklace "swatches": one with an office shirt and another with a plain white T.


----------



## PinkShanyn (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wearing my necklace today!! (and apparently a very wrinkled skirt.. hmm)


 Seeee...... all these haters are confused.  I get that it may not be your style.... but his pic right here proves it... it's cute styled the right way.   Love it, girl!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PinkShanyn (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And here are my two necklace "swatches": one with an office shirt and another with a plain white T.


 Ohhhh.... love it with the collar.  Good idea!


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And here are my two necklace "swatches": one with an office shirt and another with a plain white T.


 You've styled this perfectly, love it!


----------



## mvangundy (Jul 10, 2013)

July box= fail


----------



## mvangundy (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't wait to get my box.  I think it'll be here Tuesday.
> 
> Anyone who's not thrilled with your box/items, let me know.  I'd be up for working out a deal!


 I hate it all and it's my first box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  Staying with it though because I love the anny gift in August box that is coming!  I don't want any makeup or skin products that you have, but if you have the scarf from June or remix watch or any other jewelry, you can have my whole box!


----------



## mvangundy (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For as many of you who are hating this necklace, you'd think it wouldn't be so hard for me to score one. I want it!!!  I don't care if y'all think I'm Mr. T or LL Cool J, those guys are badass!


 Trade you for the scarf from June or the remix watch or any other jewelry you've gotten?


----------



## farrah3 (Jul 10, 2013)

Yellow Cami.  My preteen girls say they like my "gangsta necklace" MUCH better than the tassel one......


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 10, 2013)

Got the box. Best thing in it was the crushed, pulverized cookies. They taste so good, but not $35 good.


----------



## jrenee (Jul 10, 2013)

Did anyone else on the waiting list receive this email?

I replied asking them if I could keep my first subscription box in August, but no guarantee it'll happen since I already have it processed.  I wouldn't mind getting the necklace and Supergoop from the July box - thanks ladies for all the posts with the photos!


----------



## foreverdizzy (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Did anyone else on the waiting list receive this email?
> ...


 I just got this email this morning, too, and asked if I could start with August. The necklace really isn't for me, but I wouldn't mind the sunscreen, either. I guess we'll find out soon how it goes!


----------



## ldoctor (Jul 10, 2013)

The remix watch is that one that lit up?  If so I will trade with you..


----------



## wurly (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wearing my necklace today!! (and apparently a very wrinkled skirt.. hmm)


 The necklace looks really good! And that top is so cute on you.


----------



## ldoctor (Jul 10, 2013)

If anyone out there would like to sell or trade their remix watch from a couple of months ago, please let me  know. If you want to trade let me know what you are looking for.

Thanks!


----------



## wurly (Jul 10, 2013)

Surprisingly, received box today. Even though it still says "processing" on the website. The necklace is really heavy. But it has potential. The cookies are really good. I thought they would be like bagel chips or something, but these are so much better than I expected. Now I have to figure out where to get them. And the supergoop serum is perfect, I just ran out of my day moisturizer. All around very good box for me. In a weird way, the negative spoilers about the necklace led to lower expectations and when the necklace exceeded my low expectations, I was happier than I expected to be. Hmmm. Anyway, enjoying everything.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *foreverdizzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just got this email this morning, too, and asked if I could start with August. The necklace really isn't for me, but I wouldn't mind the sunscreen, either. I guess we'll find out soon how it goes!


 That happened to me when I first signed up - but unfortunately if you selected to accept an earlier box when you subscribed, that will override any later email you send.  Expect the July box.


----------



## msladyday (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Higher weight = more chain?


 HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Jo Cres (Jul 10, 2013)

ok so I just got my box and I have to say I ate those smashed cookies like it was my JOB!!!! maybe they should have put in a lighter necklace so as not to smash those delish treats! anyway this box in general was meh but if any of you are moms out there and make your baby food the ice cube trays are perfect for doing that! I have several smaller ones already and I steam them puree whatever fruits/veggies then put them in the trays. they pop out super easy once frozen, then I put them in containers back in the  in the freezer for the week. baby food for pennies on the dollar!!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jul 10, 2013)

So, my box is in my town, but I am now changing my mind about the excitement level in relation to this box. I'm planning to weave a beige ribbon through the top chain and fashion a cute little now and some pearls on it. So. My question is... Does anyone know the length of the chain? It looks pretty short I'm the pictures, but I'm wondering what type of extension it has on the back! Thanks for your help, pretties!


----------



## wurly (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ok so I just got my box and I have to say I ate those smashed cookies like it was my JOB!!!! maybe they should have put in a lighter necklace so as not to smash those delish treats! anyway this box in general was meh but if any of you are moms out there and make your baby food the ice cube trays are perfect for doing that! I have several smaller ones already and I steam them puree whatever fruits/veggies then put them in the trays. they pop out super easy once frozen, then I put them in containers back in the  in the freezer for the week. baby food for pennies on the dollar!!


 LOL! I ate my smashed cookies that way too. I didn't share at all. I looked up the company online to see where I could get them. That necklace was really heavy. I thought I was going to rip the snap off the bag to get at the necklace.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 10, 2013)

I have cracked the code! I am wearing the tassel necklace and it looks fine! Woo hoo!


----------



## jenniferrose (Jul 10, 2013)

I've done this with similar chain necklaces in the past the come with multiple strands. You should just be able to take pliers and open up a few links to string both strands into one long necklace if you would prefer a long one. Haven't gotten my box yet, but assuming it is a chain, this should be pretty easy.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 10, 2013)

My tracking hasn't updated since the 2nd but my box showed up today!

The chain is heavy and kinda looks funny on me but I think im gonna wear it anyway meh. The cookies were tasty though! I'm meh on the polish I will prob ebay it.


----------



## barbyechick (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *foreverdizzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just got this email this morning, too, and asked if I could start with August. The necklace really isn't for me, but I wouldn't mind the sunscreen, either. I guess we'll find out soon how it goes!


 got this email, too. sad that the waitlist is automated bc I also don't care to start with July...


----------



## jrenee (Jul 10, 2013)

J



> > I just got this email this morning, too, and asked if I could start with August. The necklace really isn't for me, but I wouldn't mind the sunscreen, either. I guess we'll find out soon how it goes!
> 
> 
> got this email, too. sad that the waitlist is automated bc I also don't care to start with July...


 Just got an email in response from popsugar- Thank you for your email. While this is not our standard protocol, we would like to make an exception for you and will set the start date of your subscription ###### back to August. This will be reflected on your account within the next day or so. Best, POPSUGAR Support


----------



## meaganola (Jul 10, 2013)

> LOL! I ate my smashed cookies that way too. I didn't share at all. I looked up the company online to see where I could get them. That necklace was really heavy. I thought I was going to rip the snap off the bag to get at the necklace.Â


 They were not the same flavor or brand, but I saw cookie chips at Target the other day. Chocolate chip, snickerdoodle, and sugar. I almost bought some but decided to hold off since I am actually horrible about eating cookies once I buy them -- and by "horrible," I mean "I have four unopened boxes of Girl Scout cookies that I bought in March after throwing out several unopened boxes from 2011." I buy them and then ignore them.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> J
> 
> Just got an email in response from popsugar-
> ...


 Amazing!  I got stuck w/ that exercise ball in January when I didn't want it.


----------



## wurly (Jul 10, 2013)

> They were not the same flavor or brand, but I saw cookie chips at Target the other day. Chocolate chip, snickerdoodle, and sugar. I almost bought some but decided to hold off since I am actually horrible about eating cookies once I buy them -- and by "horrible," I mean "I have four unopened boxes of Girl Scout cookies that I bought in March after throwing out several unopened boxes from 2011." I buy them and then ignore them.


 I completely understand. I've been taking my girl scout cookies (which I order in bulk from my 2 nieces) to work and serving them to clients who bring their kids in. They're not stale, so I don't feel badly about it. My clients seem to appreciate it. And it saves me from eating all of them. Win win I think. In the Chicago area, their website says they carry them at Dominick's. I'm headed there this weekend. I'll report on what flavors are available.


----------



## barbyechick (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> J
> 
> Just got an email in response from popsugar-
> ...


 that's awesome for you!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am actually horrible about eating cookies once I buy them -- and by "horrible," I mean "I have four unopened boxes of Girl Scout cookies that I bought in March after throwing out several unopened boxes from 2011." I buy them and then ignore them.


 I very much wish I had your problem!


----------



## alterkate (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Alterkate is a fun addition to this board!


 Aww, shucks! 






I'm usually a very dedicated lurker, but this box was quite inspiring!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 10, 2013)

> I very much wish I had your problem!Â


 Well... Keep in mind that no crunchy salty snack foods are safe around me. Potato chips, tortilla chips, Cheez-It's, popcorn -- if it's not spicy, it's in my tummy.


----------



## vhernandez75 (Jul 10, 2013)

My box says its out for delivery but my mailman passed over an hour ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Jul 10, 2013)

I got the email today too, and am getting the July box.  I'm happy about the SuperGoop and other items, but not the necklace.  I think its a little too big and bold for my taste.  I'm trying to keep an open mind but I really don't see myself wearing it.  I have to say that it does look nice on the two girls here who posted pictures though.

 I was really hoping to start with the August box, and was very surprised when I got the email this morning.


----------



## Jo Cres (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They were not the same flavor or brand, but I saw cookie chips at Target the other day. Chocolate chip, snickerdoodle, and sugar. I almost bought some but decided to hold off since I am actually horrible about eating cookies once I buy them -- and by "horrible," I mean "I have four unopened boxes of Girl Scout cookies that I bought in March after throwing out several unopened boxes from 2011." I buy them and then ignore them.


 SHUT YOUR FACE!! these are at Target!!! I have to go there tomorrow !! I am so going to look for them!! ALL THE COOKIES!! my three month old was looking at me like when can I has those???? I really wish I had that cookie problem you seem to have but then again it could have something to do with the fact that aunt flo will be making a visit shortly....sigh...why must she insist on coming every month? she is the rudest houseguest ever. note to self also must get chips...she likes chips....


----------



## meaganola (Jul 10, 2013)

> SHUT YOUR FACE!! these are at Target!!! I have to go there tomorrow !! I am so going to look for them!! ALL THE COOKIES!! my three month old was looking at me like when can I has those???? I really wish I had that cookie problem you seem to have but then again it could have something to do with the fact that aunt flo will be making a visit shortly....sigh...why must she insist on coming every month? she is the rudest houseguest ever. note to self also must get chips...she likes chips....


 Psst: They're Archer Farms brand.


----------



## melanie0971 (Jul 10, 2013)

Never got a shipping notice and my box showed up on Monday. Started a new job so I haven't been on here in days, so I remained spoiler free! I think it's a pretty good box. Not the best but not bad.


----------



## sparklegirl (Jul 10, 2013)

I just got my box. Based on the spoilers I wasn't sure if I was going to be happy with it, but now that I have it in my hands I actually really like it! I actually liked the necklace, but unfortunately I will put it up for trade since I just won't get that much use out of it.


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SHUT YOUR FACE!! these are at Target!!! I have to go there tomorrow !! I am so going to look for them!! ALL THE COOKIES!! my three month old was looking at me like when can I has those???? I really wish I had that cookie problem you seem to have but then again it could have something to do with the fact that aunt flo will be making a visit shortly....sigh...why must she insist on coming every month? she is the rudest houseguest ever. note to self also must get chips...she likes chips....


 I think the brand y'all got in your July box is sold at Safeway/Vons, if you have that near you.


----------



## Superfish19 (Jul 11, 2013)

Ok July is my first box it looks ok. I was going to cancel until I saw the necklace for August and the fact that it is their anniversary box. Oh my already spending too much money.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 11, 2013)

The pulverized cookies are so good I actually ordered some from the company's website. Pricey but no store near me carries them.


----------



## barbyechick (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Never got a shipping notice and my box showed up on Monday. Started a new job so I haven't been on here in days, so I remained spoiler free! I think it's a pretty good box. Not the best but not bad.


 i seriously love when that happens, just saying


----------



## Jo Cres (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Psst: They're Archer Farms brand.


 im so on that! archer farms actually has really good stuff. time to pack up mini me and head out for some shopping! you enablers!! all of you!! ( I like it I won't lie)


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 11, 2013)

I see the sell them at Sam's Club.  I wonder if they're in a giant sized Sam's Club bag





There MIGHT be a small chance they sell them at Wal-Mart.


----------



## IffB (Jul 11, 2013)

I have to admit that I am wearing my rapper necklace with a business dress today...so already getting more use than the tassel one or the clown watch from past boxes! 

The 20% off coupon is blah - $20 off would have been nice.  Saw the iced tea box at the Supermarket for $3.99 this morning. Forgot to bring the cookies to work - darn! 

Sticking with Pop Sugar for 3 more months and looking forward to August - Gorjana AGAIN  is still better than Jewelmint!


----------



## have2haveit (Jul 11, 2013)

I HAVE TO SAY POPSUGAR'S CUSTOMER SERVICE IS THE BEST. SOME OF YOU MAY REMEMBER ME AS THE GIRL WHO HAD THE BROKEN SUNGLASSES ORDEAL. RECAP: WALMART BROKE MY HUSBANDS SUNGLASSES AND CLAIMED IT WASN'T THEIR FAULT BECAUSE THE PROOF SUNGLASSES WERE BAD QUALITY. SO I BLAMED POPSUGAR AND SENT THEM AN ANGRY EMAIL. Long story short some ladies on this forum helped me understand it wasn't popsugar's fault but walmart's fault. Even though I BLAMED POPSUAGAR THEY SENT ME A TOCCA CANDLE AND FANCY SHOE LACES FOR THE inconvenience and told me that they hope they put a smile on my face (which they did)


----------



## avonleabelle (Jul 11, 2013)

Has anyone tried the Supergoop yet? If you have does it have a sunscreen smell?


----------



## Superfish19 (Jul 11, 2013)

I just started getting their boxes. I like to support companies with good customer service.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *avonleabelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone tried the Supergoop yet? If you have does it have a sunscreen smell?


 I've been using it since I got it and I haven't noticed an "sunscreen" smell. I haven't really noticed much of a scent at all.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *avonleabelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone tried the Supergoop yet? If you have does it have a sunscreen smell?


 I tried it yesterday and didn't notice the usual sun screen smell they tend to have either. Which is great because I hate the way sunscreen smells. I will say it is a little on the thin side but I like that since I wear it under my foundation.


----------



## PinkShanyn (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *avonleabelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone tried the Supergoop yet? If you have does it have a sunscreen smell?


 It has a smell... but not sunscreen.  It's not fragranced but it smells like a face cream.  It's thinner than sun screen too which is nice .... because you can layer it.  It's pretty moisturizing too.... I'm a fan.


----------



## PinkShanyn (Jul 11, 2013)

I have to say I'm wearing my pimp necklace today with a very simple white v-neck and a grey tank underneath.  It looks very nice.  I'm pleasantly surprised.  I was honestly initially thinking it would go to my 7 y/o niece..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But... after wearing it as-is today I'm a fan.   I'm still going to try the ribbon idea that was previously noted.... but I think that all you necklace haters should give it a try.  You may be as pleasantly surprised as I was.  The girls at work are RAVING about it and one girl asked if she could buy it off me.  (I was tempted to say yes.... but since it's such a hit, I'll be holding onto it for a little while)    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

This is EXACTLY why I subbed to Popsugar (as well as my other subs - Ipsy, Barkbox, and Goodies) -- to try new things!  (or allow my pups to try new things) Even if it is just a silly old necklace, it's showing me that I need to be a little more open minded and try new things out before passing judgement.  

**Please note, that my PERSONAL jewelry (ie - stuff I've picked out for myself) is VERY DAINTY and almost ALLLL silver... so this is about as FAR from my personal tastes as you can get... but i'm open-minded enough to give anything a shot once. &lt;3


----------



## JessP (Jul 11, 2013)

My box is FINALLY out for delivery today. Looking forward to trying everything, though I'll be gifting my Supergoop because that stuff does not agree with my sensitive skin.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 11, 2013)

> I HAVE TO SAY POPSUGAR'S CUSTOMER SERVICE IS THE BEST. SOME OF YOU MAY REMEMBER ME AS THE GIRL WHO HAD THE BROKEN SUNGLASSES ORDEAL. RECAP: WALMART BROKE MY HUSBANDS SUNGLASSES AND CLAIMED IT WASN'T THEIR FAULT BECAUSE THE PROOF SUNGLASSES WERE BAD QUALITY. SO I BLAMED POPSUGAR AND SENT THEM AN ANGRY EMAIL. Long story short some ladies on this forum helped me understand it wasn't popsugar's fault but walmart's fault. Even though I BLAMED POPSUAGAR THEY SENT ME A TOCCA CANDLE AND FANCY SHOE LACES FOR THE inconvenience and told me that they hope they put a smile on my face (which they did)


 Glad they were able to make you happy! My box is finally out for delivery as well. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## JHP07 (Jul 11, 2013)

FYI for anyone in NYC, Popsugar is having an event with Baublebar. Here is the RSVP: http://www.eventbrite.com/event/6919439229


----------



## have2haveit (Jul 11, 2013)

> FYI for anyone in NYC, Popsugar is having an event with Baublebar. Here is the RSVP: http://www.eventbrite.com/event/6919439229


 ooh cool! They're probably going to give out a bunch of free stuff. Damn it, that's exactly why I want to live in NYC!


----------



## payton (Jul 11, 2013)

Got my box today. The thing I was excited the most (the cookies) were completely crushed....I was hoping i would like the necklace more in person, but no luck. Oh well... hopefully next month makes up for this box!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 11, 2013)

Got my box yesterday and I'm really happy with it! I love the cookies and the necklace is really cute (I always wear necklaces like that with my blouses). I'm so sad that I have to cancel for a couple months while I move  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SubMom13 (Jul 11, 2013)

I actually like everything in the box and thought it was definitely worth the $35.00. The necklace threw me off a little bit but seeing it on everyone else on this forum made me give it a try. It actually looks good when you wear the right clothes with it and I do love rose gold, because it is so different. I am glad though that this wasn't the anniversary box and can't wait until next months!


----------



## LindseyJ (Jul 11, 2013)

My box is finally in my town! I should get it tomorrow. I think I'm mostly excited about the Ice Cube tray. And the cookies, lol.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jul 11, 2013)

If someone wanted a July box and didn't have a chance to get one PM me!


----------



## stasi7 (Jul 11, 2013)

I really love the necklace! I wear denim all the time and think it looks really cute with it!!




I like it with this green color, too!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jul 11, 2013)

My box is out for delivery too. It will be boxapalooza, because I think I have ipsy, birchbox, wantable, fabfitfun, and PS delivering today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait to get home!!!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 11, 2013)

My box arrived at last! I filled the ice cube tray with tea from my fridge and made a pitcher of calypso mango tea. Then I put on some Astrud Gilberto and painted my nails purple. I had a few other things to do, and then it was time to have some iced tea with tea ice and chocolate chocolate chip cookie chips, which is officially the most repetitively named snack I've ever had. Delicious though!

The necklace just didn't work for me though. It's nice to see so many of you looking great in it, but it's just not something I would wear. On a bet. If it were the last necklace on earth. So I got crafty and made this:





You can't see it all, but the ribbon goes from brown to plum to lilac to lime.

I was going to go spoiler-free, but I'm really glad that I didn't. I would've been disappointed, but this way I had time to think about how I'd use everything and see the great ideas everyone else had. Thanks to whomever posted the ribbon necklace photo!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box arrived at last! I filled the ice cube tray with tea from my fridge and made a pitcher of calypso mango tea. Then I put on some Astrud Gilberto and painted my nails purple. I had a few other things to do, and then it was time to have some iced tea with tea ice and chocolate chocolate chip cookie chips, which is officially the most repetitively named snack I've ever had. Delicious though!
> 
> ...


 That's so cute! How did you attach the clasp to close it? I love that ribbon btw!


----------



## LindseyJ (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box arrived at last! I filled the ice cube tray with tea from my fridge and made a pitcher of calypso mango tea. Then I put on some Astrud Gilberto and painted my nails purple. I had a few other things to do, and then it was time to have some iced tea with tea ice and chocolate chocolate chip cookie chips, which is officially the most repetitively named snack I've ever had. Delicious though!
> 
> ...


 I think I'll end up making a bracelet kind of like this out of mine. I'm pretty sure I'll never wear it as a necklace so is either get crafty with it or try to sell/trade it and I think I'm too lazy to try to do that, lol. And I like the idea of ribbon because it seems like it would be fun and easy to change it out to have different colors and looks. I'll see once I get my box, haha.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jul 11, 2013)

> My box arrived at last! I filled the ice cube tray with tea from my fridge and made a pitcher of calypso mango tea. Then I put on some Astrud Gilberto and painted my nails purple. I had a few other things to do, and then it was time to have some iced tea with tea ice and chocolate chocolate chip cookie chips, which is officially the most repetitively named snack I've ever had. Delicious though! The necklace just didn't work for me though. It's nice to see so many of you looking great in it, but it's just not something I would wear. On a bet. If it were the last necklace on earth. So I got crafty and made this:
> 
> You can't see it all, but the ribbon goes from brown to plum to lilac to lime. I was going to go spoiler-free, but I'm really glad that I didn't. I would've been disappointed, but this way I had time to think about how I'd use everything and see the great ideas everyone else had. Thanks to whomever posted the ribbon necklace photo!


 I may have to do the same thing with the necklace because I just tried mine on and it just lays funny on me. A trip to Michaels is definitely in my future.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's so cute! How did you attach the clasp to close it? I love that ribbon btw!
> I made it just long enough that I could tie the ribbon and still slip it over my hand, but you could use the clasp from the necklace, just open the jump rings and slip it on the ends. The hardest part was cutting the chain. All I had was a cheap wire cutter, but used it on the part where the link opens and finally managed to pry that link off.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jul 11, 2013)

I was pleasantly surprised by the necklace as well! Definitely taking back the not nice things I said about it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Superfish19 (Jul 11, 2013)

L



> I may have to do the same thing with the necklace because I just tried mine on and it just lays funny on me. A trip to Michaels is definitely in my future.


 Love this! Now I feel better about it. The necklace was to short for me. I don't like short necklaces. I'm going to try to this.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box arrived at last! I filled the ice cube tray with tea from my fridge and made a pitcher of calypso mango tea. Then I put on some Astrud Gilberto and painted my nails purple. I had a few other things to do, and then it was time to have some iced tea with tea ice and chocolate chocolate chip cookie chips, which is officially the most repetitively named snack I've ever had. Delicious though!
> 
> ...


 This is super cute!


----------



## alterkate (Jul 11, 2013)

Here's how I styled the necklace today. Black elbow sleeved top, black knit pencil skirt, black peep-toe heels. Simple, but I got lots of compliments on it!





Sorry about the fuzzy cell phone selfie.


----------



## alterkate (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PinkShanyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to say I'm wearing my pimp necklace today with a very simple white v-neck and a grey tank underneath.  It looks very nice.  I'm pleasantly surprised.  I was honestly initially thinking it would go to my 7 y/o niece..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But... after wearing it as-is today I'm a fan.   I'm still going to try the ribbon idea that was previously noted.... but I think that all you necklace haters should give it a try.  You may be as pleasantly surprised as I was.  The girls at work are RAVING about it and one girl asked if she could buy it off me.  (I was tempted to say yes.... but since it's such a hit, I'll be holding onto it for a little while)    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Yay for stepping outside the comfort zone!! 





I'm totally with you here. All my jewelry is silver too and I bought the same shampoo, moisturizer, and makeup for years from the drugstore because I couldn't justify spending so much money on higher end stuff without being able to try it first. I LOVE my subscription boxes and am amazed at all the great stuff out there that I never would have found on my own!


----------



## Superfish19 (Jul 11, 2013)

I was the same way. These boxes are a great way to try stuff.


----------



## Dalisay (Jul 11, 2013)

As much as i want to buy those cookies, im still addicted to those caramels that were sent out in the month of september. i buy it like every month lol


----------



## IffB (Jul 11, 2013)

I just tried the cookies....OMG, now I totally fine with this box! This is the link, I am looking forward to try cheaper alternatives, but they are so good, I might order. http://shop.hannahmax.com/cookiechips.aspx


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 11, 2013)

> I HAVE TO SAY POPSUGAR'S CUSTOMER SERVICE IS THE BEST. SOME OF YOU MAY REMEMBER ME AS THE GIRL WHO HAD THE BROKEN SUNGLASSES ORDEAL. RECAP: WALMART BROKE MY HUSBANDS SUNGLASSES AND CLAIMED IT WASN'T THEIR FAULT BECAUSE THE PROOF SUNGLASSES WERE BAD QUALITY. SO I BLAMED POPSUGAR AND SENT THEM AN ANGRY EMAIL. Long story short some ladies on this forum helped me understand it wasn't popsugar's fault but walmart's fault. Even though I BLAMED POPSUAGAR THEY SENT ME A TOCCA CANDLE AND FANCY SHOE LACES FOR THE inconvenience and told me that they hope they put a smile on my face (which they did)


 I totally remember your post regarding the glasses- that was soooo nice of PS- I loved the Tocca candle!!


----------



## flynt (Jul 11, 2013)

I got the email about starting my subscription early with the July box.  Even though the necklace isn't my type I like all the other things in the box more then enough to make it worth it.  I am really excited about the Supergoop and the ice cube tray.  I've been trying to be better about wearing SPF everyday and the Supergoop seems to get pretty good reviews.  Between this and the Coola in ipsy I'm not as bummed about missing the Sephora Sun Favorites box.  Also I like making cocktails at home and I don't actually have a big ice cube tray.  Also I am boring and get excited about practical things lol.  I'm also looking forward to the tea and the cookie chips.  Seriously I can never have enough tea, anyone that doesn't like tea can send it my way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm going to give the necklace a shot but heavy jewelry usually annoys me so we'll see.  All in all I'm pretty happy about getting the July box but now I just have to wait for it to get to me.


----------



## lipstick18 (Jul 12, 2013)

I adore the necklace. I would never have bought it on my own accord, but as soon as I got into work everyone loved it. Thank you POPSUGAR! Looking forward to many more surprises bold new lifestyle encounters.


----------



## foreverdizzy (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> J
> 
> Just got an email in response from popsugar-
> ...


 Just noticed that I got the same message here! I really wasn't expecting them to be so accommodating, but I thought that it couldn't hurt to ask. I am delightfully surprised and can't wait until August for my box! Although, to all of you ladies posting your pictures up with the necklace/how you're styling it, you are definitely all rocking it!


----------



## Walt Grace (Jul 12, 2013)

For everyone that was so traumatized by July not being a super special anniversary box - they just posted on Facebook that AUGUST is going to be a super special anniversary box!  Now if my July box would hurry up and get here already, I'd be a happy camper.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Walt Grace* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For everyone that was so traumatized by July not being a super special anniversary box - they just posted on Facebook that AUGUST is going to be a super special anniversary box!  Now if my July box would hurry up and get here already, I'd be a happy camper.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


We're almost half way through July! REALLY  looking forward to the August box!


----------



## Dakota750 (Jul 12, 2013)

This month's box seemed very reminiscent of an LBB bag, no?  Overall, I thought it was a decent month... it would have been really difficult to top June IMO.


----------



## easteregg (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm trying to use my Bauble Bar coupon and since I've previously bought a pimp necklace (LOL-so funny) it won't let me use it.  PM me if you would like my code.


----------



## cobainrls (Jul 12, 2013)

Kinda bummed. Just got my box and the tea was really the only thing I was looking forward too. I got the ginger peach but really wanted the mango. So i guess I will try the trade thing with the sunscreen and tea. I guess i will try the necklace out since I have seen pictures with the way some people have styled it. Just bummed. Can someone tell me how to do the trade thing?


----------



## vhernandez75 (Jul 12, 2013)

I just made iced tea using the mango tea bags. It's really good. It tastes like the mango black tea from Quick Trip (QT).


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi, so I've been a lurker here at MUT for about 3 weeks, and signed up for the Popsugar subscription after seeing the June box.

  I love reading everyone's comments.  Even thought I signed up after the July box came out - and I got wait listed for the August box, yep, I'll be getting it too. 

So here is an interesting question that so far - i don't think anyone here has discussed yet, or maybe it's just me a newbie that noticed.

They advertised a "gift" for the August box on their blog, before they even boasted about their July box.

Did they too expect mixed or lot of mixed reviews and skipped the unveiling of the July box on their blog?  Maybe they just wait till mid month?  I'm wondering on the strategy to advertise the spoiler on the August box.  I keep getting the impression from many of the readings - their August box isn't quite a anniversary box either.  I would REALLY really love that to be an anniversary box.  I'm excited to have anything, something, and as far as me lurking - I figured I wouldn't be getting a July box, so when I seen the spoilers:

I went to Bauble bar - cool website, got an AMAZING necklace (still waiting for it to arrive though) as kind of my own inspiration from what they are saying is in trend.  Bauble bar is way cool so far.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jul 12, 2013)

The nail polish matches my yoga mat lol.


----------



## wurly (Jul 12, 2013)

I apologize in advance for being such a dork, but is it possible to resubscribe with a discount code, or do I have to cancel, then resubscribe to get a discount? I've seen the discount codes that require a new subscription. Do I have to delete my cookies?


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 12, 2013)

> Kinda bummed. Just got my box and the tea was really the only thing I was looking forward too. I got the ginger peach but really wanted the mango. So i guess I will try the trade thing with the sunscreen and tea. I guess i will try the necklace out since I have seen pictures with the way some people have styled it. Just bummed. Can someone tell me how to do the trade thing?


 Would be happy to trade my mango tea for your ginger peach. I actually have some mango tea already so I'd welcome a different tea. PM me if interested!


----------



## lns02 (Jul 12, 2013)

On a totally unrelated note...

I tried the workout DVD from the June box.  Talk about comical.  I was also wondering why the woman was wearing a puffy coat while exercising.

Perhaps I'm the only one who felt totally foolish almost breaking my kitchen chair while attempting this video.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 12, 2013)

Ok, you guys forced me to go out and buy those darn cookie chips. And I really want that ice cube tray, too!


----------



## have2haveit (Jul 12, 2013)

> On a totally unrelated note... I tried the workout DVD from the June box. Â Talk about comical. Â I was also wondering why the woman was wearing a puffy coat while exercising. Perhaps I'm the only one who felt totally foolish almost breaking my kitchen chair while attempting this video. Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 hahaha, you're funny.. "almost breaking my kitchen chair" lolz


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 12, 2013)

Someone asked about the closure on the bracelet before, so I took another pic after finishing it today. I used pliers to attach the clasp from the necklace, and sewed the ribbon to the chain. 





Someone else mentioned using the chain as a headband, so I tried that too. I left it plain and just sewed a piece of black elastic end-to-end, really simple:





Wisconsin, I'm new to PopSugar but I don't think they normally release spoilers at all. The one for August is the only spoiler I've seen.


----------



## wurly (Jul 12, 2013)

Those look great! You're so creative and crafty.


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone else mentioned using the chain as a headband, so I tried that too. I left it plain and just sewed a piece of black elastic end-to-end, really simple:


 Oh my gosh, that is AWESOME!  How craft are _you_, seriously!  I wouldn't even know where to start with this. Great job!!


----------



## TinaK83 (Jul 12, 2013)

So I decided to sub after seeing the awesomeness that was the June box. I signed up too late for July and was waitlisted. Then I got some good news.... I would be getting the July box. Thrilled to see that I just got a shipping notice! Not a huge fan of rose gold but I still can't wait to see the Mr. T chain in person. You ladies are doing some adorable things with yours. (If only I was that creative).


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 12, 2013)

Looking to swap? Forum: Subscription Box Swaps Talk (Beta)


----------



## IffB (Jul 12, 2013)

I canceled twice already, then re-subbed with a code for 3 months... Just did it with the refer5 code for $90/3 months sub... No self control!


----------



## IffB (Jul 12, 2013)

I am reviewing the Mango Iced tea, with a jumbo ice cube and a splash of passion fruit vodka..... Yummy, y'all! I will call it Southern Hemisphere Delight.


----------



## flynt (Jul 12, 2013)

So the negative of being taken off the waitlist and getting an earlier box is that my box is shipping from California instead of New York.  Booooo, I'm impatient and want my box now.


----------



## jessrose18 (Jul 12, 2013)

i did month to month and used the refer5 code...so i can cancel and use the refer5 again under my same name for the 3 month?  thanks for any advice..i was also waitlisted for july and its coming through i like the contents excited to see it!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone asked about the closure on the bracelet before, so I took another pic after finishing it today. I used pliers to attach the clasp from the necklace, and sewed the ribbon to the chain.
> 
> ...


 I love this you are a craft queen! 



> Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi, so I've been a lurker here at MUT for about 3 weeks, and signed up for the Popsugar subscription after seeing the June box.
> 
> ...


 Welcome to MUT!

Popsugar doesn't release the current months box blog post until most subscribers have already received it sometime mid to end of month usually their post goes up.

The August "Spoiler" was the first spoiler they have ever released for a Must Have box as far as I know. They have released spoilers for special edition boxes that cost more (usually around $100) but not for the $35 a month sub. 

They are officially calling the August box their "Anniversary" box


----------



## have2haveit (Jul 12, 2013)

Does anyone know where i can purchase the cookie chips at a lower price? Those cookies left me feeling like the cookie monster without feeling guilty.


----------



## flynt (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I apologize in advance for being such a dork, but is it possible to resubscribe with a discount code, or do I have to cancel, then resubscribe to get a discount? I've seen the discount codes that require a new subscription. Do I have to delete my cookies?


 The only discount I know of right now is refer5 and it did not work when I was renewing my cancelled subscription.   Said it was only for new subscribers.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 13, 2013)

> I adore the necklace. I would never have bought it on my own accord, but as soon as I got into work everyone loved it. Thank you POPSUGAR! Looking forward to many more surprises bold new lifestyle encounters.


 Your so pretty- necklace looks amazing on you!!


----------



## MissKellyC (Jul 13, 2013)

Have to say, I was bummed to find out that the discount doesn't count for personalized items... The necklace I've had my eye one is a personalized one. Boooo....


----------



## IffB (Jul 13, 2013)

> i did month to month and used the refer5 code...so i can cancel and use the refer5 again under my same name for the 3 month? Â thanks for any advice..i was also waitlisted for july and its coming through i like the contents excited to see it!


 Probably not, REFER5 worked for me to purchase a 3 month sub after I canceled, however, it was my first time using this code. Wait until a new promo comes up!


----------



## JBelle (Jul 13, 2013)

After seeing the June box from one of my friends I decided to sub starting July. At first I wasn't too happy with it especially with the ice cube tray until I found out my friends and I were having a tea party for a friends bday. All of a sudden a bunch of ideas started running through my head and being that there will be a champagne fountain I decided to make frozen orange juice cubes to make mimosas. I guess it's a good way of getting something that you could use that you normally wouldn't buy on your own.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jul 13, 2013)

I



> Probably not, REFER5 worked for me to purchase a 3 month sub after I canceled, however, it was my first time using this code. Wait until a new promo comes up!


 I used refer5 twice. I created an account and gifted myself July AND August box. Two seperate transactions.


----------



## LindseyJ (Jul 13, 2013)

I got my box yesterday! I absolutely LOVE the color of the necklace! I took the longer chain off and am just wearing the short chain as the necklace and it looks pretty good. I'll probably cut the longer one up and make a few bracelets. The cookies were alright, but I wouldn't buy them. I really like the nail polish. The sunscreen might get used. And I've got my ice tray filled and sitting in the freezer and I'll drink my tea with the ice later, lol. Overall, not the best box, but I'm happy.


----------



## klper80 (Jul 13, 2013)

Just canceled my subscription.  Boo!  These PopSugar boxes are fun.  However, for me, they just haven't really worked.  Don't get me wrong, I have really enjoyed a few of the items that I've received in this subscription (I've only been subscribed for 4 months), but I kind of feel like I could spend the 35 bucks on something I *really* actually want and not just a box full of stuff I *might* use.  I think the necklace in this month's bag threw me over the edge.  I realize some people can pull this off and it looks great - I am not one of those people. I couldn't stop laughing when I put it on!  Plus, it does not lay nicely at all.  I wore it over to my mom's house the other day and when she saw me walk in the door I started quoting Mr. T - "I pity the fool!!"  At least we got a good laugh out of it anyway.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'll still lurk around these PopSugar threads, though, just in case there is something from any upcoming boxes that I feel I "must have."


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 13, 2013)

Makes sense. I'm sort of wanting to get more Truffle Clarity pouches - like the ones from the special edition boxes - but can't justify the price at $38. Seems like they could sell a lot (high volume) at a better price point (just slightly reduced).  In that case, I got it in the $100 luxury box.  Overall, I have been happy with the Popsugar boxes and will continue.  Definitely disappointed in this month's box with the necklace as it won't work for me personally (or any of my friends).  Kukos to those who can work it.


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 13, 2013)

Wisconsin, I'm new to PopSugar but I don't think they normally release spoilers at all. The one for August is the only spoiler I've seen. 


AMAZING IDEA!!

I have to try this out for sure love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 13, 2013)

I went in search of those damn cookie chips at fresh market in Richmond today, and they didn't have them!!!! I'll check another location on my way home tonight, but I got the fresh market brand of cookie chips which were on sale and pretty yummy. Just not the same. Damn you elusive cookie chips!


----------



## SonyaB (Jul 13, 2013)

I am loving all the ideas for the necklace.  I actually enjoyed the box this month.  While I wouldn't say it's my favorite, I have found a use for everything thus far except the necklace.  I can't wait to craft it up.  I think the ribbon idea and making it into two jewelry pieces is a wonderful idea.


----------



## LindseyJ (Jul 13, 2013)

I was going to post a picture of my necklace after taking off one of the chains, but i cant figure out how to upload a picture. I'm using my phone.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Jul 13, 2013)

I had an awards function to go to last night for a team of research doctors at the hospital where I work, and was a little nervous about would be appropriate attire.  I ended up wearing a classic little black dress and the rose gold necklace.  The only other accessories I wore was a pair of simple stud earrings.  The necklace looked stunning with my simple LBD, and I received a lot of compliments.  I think that's the type of accessory that how it looks really depends on what it's worn with. 

I'm going to try the necklace inside the open collar of a denim shirt next and with a black sweater in the fall.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JBelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> After seeing the June box from one of my friends I decided to sub starting July. At first I wasn't too happy with it especially with the ice cube tray until I found out my friends and I were having a tea party for a friends bday. All of a sudden a bunch of ideas started running through my head and being that there will be a champagne fountain I decided to make frozen orange juice cubes to make mimosas. I guess it's a good way of getting something that you could use that you normally wouldn't buy on your own.


 Orange juice cubes for mimosas is a great idea!  I was thinking of making ice cubes with a fresh mint leaf in each for minted ice tea, or putting another herb or a small strawberry in the ice cubes.  I have a friend who gets Pop Sugar Must Have as well, and she is using her ice cube tray to organize her earrings and rings inside a drawer.


----------



## MelissaB (Jul 13, 2013)

> Orange juice cubes for mimosas is a great idea!Â  I was thinking of making ice cubes withÂ a fresh mint leaf in each for minted ice tea, or putting another herb or a small strawberry in the ice cubes.Â  I have a friend who gets Pop Sugar Must Have as well, and she is using her ice cube tray to organizeÂ her earrings and rings inside a drawer.


 Those are fantastic ideas!!


----------



## IffB (Jul 13, 2013)

> Orange juice cubes for mimosas is a great idea!Â  I was thinking of making ice cubes withÂ a fresh mint leaf in each for minted ice tea, or putting another herb or a small strawberry in the ice cubes.Â  I have a friend who gets Pop Sugar Must Have as well, and she is using her ice cube tray to organizeÂ her earrings and rings inside a drawer.


 Coconut water ice cubes go great with vodka, whiskey and other liquors!


----------



## KayEss (Jul 13, 2013)

Just used the NCLA nail lacquer on my toenails and the formula was really nice! Very opaque and easy to apply, probably could get away with only one coat. I'm pretty impressed!


----------



## dbf0670 (Jul 13, 2013)

The polish looks really great on tan fingers! I am considering redoing my recent pedi to use this color on my toes.


----------



## Superfish19 (Jul 13, 2013)

I used the polish too. The formula was great.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 14, 2013)

So, I have had a chance to use some items in my box....except that necklace. I still want to get crafty with it but might give it a chance on its own. I like the Super Goop sunscreen serum and used it yesterday on my 5 mile walk (cardio, yo). It doesn't have that sunscreeny smell and feels light. I know I will use the tea, especially since I'm trying to give up soda and have been drinking a lot of brewed tea. I don't like the nail polish...I like the formula, but am not a big fan of the color. Hopefully I can trade it for something on the trade boards. I used the silicone ice cube tray today! I took the suggestion of making cubes out of coconut water (vita coco peach mango to be exact) and I used it with the Coconut Chai tea I brewed earlier today. YUM. 

Those cookie chips were gone in a day. I might not have been "wow'd" when I opened my box but I certainly made use of everything!


----------



## SammieHammie (Jul 15, 2013)

Well the giant ice cubes are being put to good use. Today was my 21st and I used one for a drink I made. I like how they outlast the drinks they're in. I want to make the iced tea, but I need to get a glass pitcher.


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SammieHammie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well the giant ice cubes are being put to good use. Today was my 21st and I used one for a drink I made. I like how they outlast the drinks they're in. I want to make the iced tea, but I need to get a glass pitcher.


 Happy Birthday!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thats great to hear that the ice outlasts the drink. I know I also don't have a glass pitcher because the actually sounds pretty delicious.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SammieHammie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well the giant ice cubes are being put to good use. Today was my 21st and I used one for a drink I made. I like how they outlast the drinks they're in. I want to make the iced tea, but I need to get a glass pitcher.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SammieHammie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well the giant ice cubes are being put to good use. Today was my 21st and I used one for a drink I made. I like how they outlast the drinks they're in. I want to make the iced tea, but I need to get a glass pitcher.


 Happy Birthday!

For what it's worth, I didn't use a glass pitcher to brew my tea. I just threw the bag into a plastic pitcher, dumped in the hot water and let it steep and then tossed in ice. Yeah...I'm a rebel that way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessrose18 (Jul 16, 2013)

mine was in my city at the fedex place and went to a city further away now says delivery thurs!  cant wait for my first box!


----------



## scrapsugargypsy (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey all!!!

Just wondering; is anyone out there SELLING their

Gorjana Griffin Zuma scarf ???? I haven't subscribed to popsugar yet, and *want to now!!!* but I REALLY want this scarf...

Thanks for helpin' a girl out!!!


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 17, 2013)

> Hey all!!! Just wondering; is anyone out there SELLING their Gorjana Griffin Zuma scarf ???? I haven't subscribed to popsugar yet, and *want to now!!!* but I REALLY want this scarf... Thanks for helpin' a girl out!!!


 Check Ebay.. that's what I did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mvangundy (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *scrapsugargypsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey all!!!
> 
> ...


 I bought one off of Ebay about 2 weeks ago for $19.00.  Worth every penny!  Search for Gorjana scarf and a few should pop up.


----------



## penny13 (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Happy Birthday!
> 
> For what it's worth, I didn't use a glass pitcher to brew my tea. I just threw the bag into a plastic pitcher, dumped in the hot water and let it steep and then tossed in ice. Yeah...I'm a rebel that way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I did the exact same thing! I was like, please don't melt, please don't melt...=)


----------



## emmzk25 (Jul 17, 2013)

> Hey all!!! Just wondering; is anyone out there SELLING their Gorjana Griffin Zuma scarf ???? I haven't subscribed to popsugar yet, and *want to now!!!* but I REALLY want this scarf... Thanks for helpin' a girl out!!!


 There's a very similar looking one o. Piperlime right now, though it's more of a green than a coral as the color pop. Still has the nautical stripes. Not sure if their sale is still going on but it was a decent price on sale.


----------



## cobainrls (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *scrapsugargypsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey all!!!
> 
> ...


 

I would be willing to trade something for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I opened it and its in my closet hanging up but, I have not worn it.


----------



## cobainrls (Jul 19, 2013)

Anyone want the juice beauty face cream from the box last month? I would be willing to trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## have2haveit (Jul 20, 2013)

Does anyone want a 20% off juice beauty code? IDK if all of us have the same unique code or it's just unique to me but if anyone wants mine just let me know.


----------



## jessrose18 (Jul 20, 2013)

i wore my necklace to work yesterday i thought it went great with what i wear to work (different colored tops with black jacket and black pants/skirt)  i also have  rose gold ring i wear everyday but have never had a rose gold necklace.  enjoyed my first box! i think im addicted......


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *scrapsugargypsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey all!!!
> 
> ...


 If you don't find one, it is on the Gorjana Griffin website again.  You can use my coupon code to get a discount on it.  Let me know.


----------



## have2haveit (Jul 21, 2013)

> i wore my necklace to work yesterday i thought it went great with what i wear to work (different colored tops with black jacket and black pants/skirt) Â i also have Â rose gold ring i wear everyday but have never had a rose gold necklace. Â enjoyed my first box! i think im addicted......


 I like how you put it together girl!


----------



## SonyaB (Aug 14, 2013)

The Baublebar code we received is going to expire tomorrow.  If anyone would like mine, it's free to a good home 



  

Just message me and I will give you the code.  Just make sure you use it tonight!


----------



## farrah3 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SonyaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Baublebar code we received is going to expire tomorrow.  If anyone would like mine, it's free to a good home
> 
> ...


 I used my code with the August Mystery Box &amp; think I got a pretty good deal.  Hope someone else finds something they like!


----------



## numbersmom (Aug 20, 2013)

> I used my code with the August Mystery Box &amp; think I got a pretty good deal.Â  Hope someone else finds something they like!


 Not sure if this was posted yet but when I was looking at my necklace the chain is doubled in itself. You can actually un twist it for a single long chain and cut off the clip if you want to only wear it long or clipon an accessory to add to the chain to hide the clip.


----------



## melanie0971 (Aug 26, 2013)

Had wondered if that would work. I might like it better that way.


----------



## numbersmom (Aug 27, 2013)

I do like it better single but i think i am going to add a thin ribbon to weave through and a flower to hide the clip if i ever get five minutes. If i do I'll post pick.


----------



## numbersmom (Aug 29, 2013)

Ok, here is a picture of my new improved necklace, cost $3.98


----------



## Glossygirl (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ok, here is a picture of my new improved necklace, cost $3.98


 you did a great job...it's so cute!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ok, here is a picture of my new improved necklace, cost $3.98


 Looks amazing! I love the seahorse.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ok, here is a picture of my new improved necklace, cost $3.98


That is so fantastic! LOVE IT!


----------



## numbersmom (Aug 30, 2013)

Thx all, i couldn't believe i found the seahorse and found the perfect ribbon. I do like it now.


----------

